# 09/24/2021 "Fuck Trovo Festival" 24 hour Stream - Groyper Mega Stream - DeadAirapalosa



## Cucktry Roads (Sep 24, 2021)

Making this its own thread like we did with the Milo and Whorehouse Streams so it's easier to find and because it's a major crossover.

Tonight (Sept 24, 2021) at 9:30pm est (so likely 10-10:30), Ralph plans to host the first ever 24 hour Killstream following the mass ban of groypers off of Trovo. As we know, Gunt used to stream on Trovo, but he kept getting banned. Instead, after much reluctance, he switched permanently over to Odysee (which everyone advised was probably the smartest decision he's made in a long time), letting him dodge the bullet. With the recent mass ban, and Gunty never missing a chance to dance over the ashes of a burnt bridge, he decided to put together a 24 hour stream featuring all the groypers!
Here is a list of all confirmed guests so far








Since we're in the very early stages of the "Gambling Gunt" Arc, this is clearly a grift in order to grift off of the groypers and their paypigs for money, clout, and fans. While I would've liked all these people to say No, it would actually be a Lose-lose situation if they did as it allows them to network and grow their own bases. Gunt meanwhile likely expects a lot of dono moneys from both his normal paypigs and theirs and to gain a massive amount of new viewers from their audiences.
I fully expect Gunty to make a killing tonight (Which will be blown in Atlantic City Casinos soon or in Las Vegas next month) and have a repeat of Chris-Chan arrest for everything else. While Gunt think's he's going to gain a major new audience, what'll happen will mirror Chris's arrest. Gunt had 15k people watching that stream and essentially got a Win, but he is so boring that anyone that decided to stick around lost interest in a week and all this resulted in was a single fat payday for Gunty and a bunch of new aylawgs on the forums. The groypers won't stick around since Gunt is the perfect example of all the problems with current ring-wing online activists; fat, lazy, watches sportsball, partakes in vices, says something needs to be done but shoots down anyone trying to make any real change.
Just like the karaoke streams, I expect the takeaway from all of this from Gunt will be "I'm never doing that again"

Expect there to be some drama tonight as CWC and  Fuentes are currently at each others' throats, and I doubt anyone wants to put up with Corinne's bullshit. Expect people to be calling out Baked since he got off of Jan 6 scott-free while people who did marginally less are still behind bars.

Highlight of the stream:


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Sep 24, 2021)

The best take away will be to see how long Ralph can stay up and what chemicals he'll use to achieve this.  For those brave enough to listen to the show, I suspect we'll get the primo moments tomorrow.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Sep 24, 2021)

Ralph just doing this because he saw Andy Warski do it and got a decent sum of money quickly and Ralph want to get on this grift but I don't believe he'll make the 24 hours total.


----------



## Terrorist (Sep 24, 2021)

Ironic that he’s invited Pedo Vito the False Flaggot, since a big reason why sites like Trovo deplatform the far-right in the first place is because they’re afraid of snitches like him raising a stink about politics they don’t like to the media, payment processors, etc.


----------



## Ragnarlodbrok (Sep 24, 2021)

CWC and RPG where both disawoved by Fuentes and had big slapfights with Beardson. Could be intressting as Fuentes is seemingly more hysterical then Hitler was in his bunker.


----------



## Spectre_06 (Sep 24, 2021)

Terrorist said:


> Ironic that he’s invited Pedo Vito the False Flaggot, since a big reason why sites like Trovo deplatform the far-right in the first place is because they’re afraid of snitches like him raising a stink about politics they don’t like to the media, payment processors, etc.


Well that and the fact they had a very public "Fuck you Vito you flaggot fucking kill yourself" stream when he went after Geeks and Gamers for platforming Alex Jones, and he tagged YouTube trying to get them cancelled.  I'm assuming he went to G&G and tried the, "Hey I defended you guys from Vito's bullshit come on my show!" and Jeremy told him no, and so they brought Vito on instead out of spite.

Honestly, the only names on there I know that aren't alt-right/Groypers are Matt Christiansen and Blondie, and I'm surprised they're going on.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Sep 24, 2021)

I wonder how many of the “confirmed” will no-show like Dax Herrera did. I mean, he was in Vegas but pulled out of streaming with Ralph, which was even funnier than if he’d stayed put in LA. Did Ethan even bother trying to come up with an excuse for that one?

If only his pull-out game was as strong as his booked guests’ is.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Sep 24, 2021)

"Ralph plans to host the first ever 24 hour Killstream"

You mean the first intentional one, right? Didn't Pillstream-era Ralph accidentally do this a couple times by passing out and leaving Dead Air. I kinda thought that's where the audio of him yelling at his mom to take Uber came from.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Sep 24, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> "Ralph plans to host the first ever 24 hour Killstream"
> 
> You mean the first intentional one, right? Didn't Pillstream-era Ralph accidentally do this a couple times by passing out and leaving Dead Air. I kinda thought that's where the audio of him yelling at his mom to take Uber came from.


I'm pretty sure The infamous "Itz nawt truuuuu" video ended cause Ralph turned it off since his phone was blowing up with people telling him he was live.


----------



## big ups liquid richard (Sep 24, 2021)

Everyone on this list is a lolcow or a guntguard for one. Amazing.


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Sep 24, 2021)

inshallah you wont have another hall of costs denier to get you banned like you got banned off youtube


----------



## Insane In The Membrane (Sep 24, 2021)

A 24 hour stream of a bunch of Nazis bitching about a streaming site nobody relevant uses. Should follow it up with a Fuck YouTube stream since a majority of them have been banned from YT as well (though Ralph has been ban-evading as of late)

Anybody taking the impossible task of stream sniping this nightmare?


----------



## Ketamine Kat (Sep 24, 2021)

24 hours? The gunt? HAH I'd sooner wager he's gonna overindulge in alcohol and end up passing out and nearly suffocate in his own neck fat.


----------



## DonDaLemon (Sep 24, 2021)

Does the killreport even have callers anymore? It'd be fun if this whole thing wasn't a Nick blowbang. Southern Dingo doesn't even make the list.. Guess I'm rooting for Randbot.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Sep 24, 2021)

DonDaLemon said:


> Does the killreport even have callers anymore? It'd be fun if this whole thing wasn't a Nick blowbang. Southern Dingo doesn't even make the list.. Guess I'm rooting for Randbot.


Only a small handful of pre-screened ones. It's basically just the same 3-5 paypig fags over and over nowadays.


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Sep 24, 2021)

Two things that I just thought about that everyone else probably thinks and laughed at. One, lol at gator being (CONFIRMED) like that was in doubt. Two, Ralph is gonna get black out drunk


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Sep 24, 2021)

So many feds.


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Sep 24, 2021)

This may kill the gunt... There are many stories about people who sit all day playing videogames dying. 









						Furloughed man dies from deep-vein thrombosis after hours of gaming on lockdown
					

“Stand up, walk around and please warn your kids,” this mourning dad pleads.




					nypost.com


----------



## Harlan Wick (Sep 24, 2021)

Anyone getting St. Jude stream vibes? It seems like every time there's a critical mass of people around the Gunt something goes to hell.

Full disclosure: I'm not involved in gay op shit, I'm not calling for gay op shit, and I'm all for discouraging any gay op shit. I'm just making an observation.


----------



## Niggernerd (Sep 24, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> "Ralph plans to host the first ever 24 hour Killstream"
> 
> You mean the first intentional one, right? Didn't Pillstream-era Ralph accidentally do this a couple times by passing out and leaving Dead Air. I kinda thought that's where the audio of him yelling at his mom to take Uber came from.


Was that the one where he was breathing hard as he watched a "based" minor sling redpills


----------



## Harlan Wick (Sep 24, 2021)

Niggernerd said:


> Was that the one where he was breathing hard as he watched a "based" minor sling redpills


I don't think so. I think that one was just his every day stream.


----------



## Least Concern (Sep 24, 2021)

Wignats always bringing up how many countries have kicked Jews out. Maybe they should consider how many streaming sites have kicked their favorite streamers out.


----------



## GuntN7 (Sep 24, 2021)

This hot garbage is going to be more boring than the 24 hour Twisted Minds marathon. At least for Andy one of his paypigs doxxed himself and the freakout was hilarious.


----------



## Niggernerd (Sep 24, 2021)

RickestRickCriminal said:


> This hot garbage is going to be more boring than the 24 hour Twisted Minds marathon. At least for Andy one of his paypigs doxxed himself and the freakout was hilarious.


There a clip of that? lol


----------



## GuntN7 (Sep 24, 2021)

Niggernerd said:


> There a clip of that? lol


I have the whole 24 hour stream but I can't upload videos to the forum because it times out the page.


----------



## Harlan Wick (Sep 24, 2021)

The fat fuck is live I guess.

Anyone keeping score of chemicals add edibles please.


----------



## Heavy Rainfall2 (Sep 24, 2021)

He barely has the energy for his regular streams how the fuck is he gonna stream for 24 hours


----------



## MediocreMilt (Sep 24, 2021)

Niggernerd said:


> Was that the one where he was breathing hard as he watched a "based" minor sling redpills


That's the best part! There was more than one. Ralph kept doing this. Over multiple days.


----------



## Sam Losco (Sep 24, 2021)

I'm betting he'll either pass out or rage quit before 24 hours. I'm 50/50 on if he'll even make 12 hours.


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Sep 24, 2021)

Bringing out all the mainstay cohosts in not even the first 10 minutes isn't a bright idea.


----------



## Harlan Wick (Sep 24, 2021)

4str4staleatherbelt said:


> Bringing out all the mainstay cohosts in not even the first 10 minutes isn't a bright idea.


This is a guy that dumbass ideas is a career mainstay.


----------



## The Wokest (Sep 24, 2021)

holly shit, I can't watch it... I just can't.
Feels like they are missing a soundboard or something.


----------



## Liber Pater (Sep 24, 2021)

>1,258 watching
Not bad, but also not great considering the combined audience size of the people on this stream


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Sep 24, 2021)

Liber Pater said:


> >1,258 watching
> Not bad, but also not great considering the combined audience size of the people on this stream


just about one entire MATI, congratz RALPH!!!


----------



## Liber Pater (Sep 24, 2021)

It's already below 1,000 lol


----------



## Spectre_06 (Sep 24, 2021)

4str4staleatherbelt said:


> This may kill the gunt... There are many stories about people who sit all day playing videogames dying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is why every hour I get up, walk around a bit, do 15 sit ups and 15 push ups, stretch my hands, then go back to gaming.

You guys think Zidan will finally be coming back tonight?


----------



## AltisticRight (Sep 24, 2021)

The air is so dead, it makes the fucking mortuary feel like a party.


----------



## veri (Sep 24, 2021)

Spectre_06 said:


> do 15 sit ups and 15 push ups, stretch my hands, then go back to gaming



is that that strict military exercise plan they had you on spectre?



AltisticRight said:


> The air is so dead, it makes the fucking mortuary feel like a party.



seriously, you'd hear more putting your ear up against sandra ralph's grave.


----------



## Advice (Sep 24, 2021)

We doing it big tonight boys.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Sep 25, 2021)

Advice said:


> We doing it big tonight boys.
> View attachment 2567205View attachment 2567206


Missing some Mountain dew.


----------



## AltisticRight (Sep 25, 2021)

Jannied the title to include a date.
This thread is more alive than gunty's stream.


----------



## Insane In The Membrane (Sep 25, 2021)

Advice said:


> We doing it big tonight boys.
> View attachment 2567205View attachment 2567206


The 24 Hour Gunt Mukbang has begun


----------



## An automatic clown (Sep 25, 2021)

Advice said:


> We doing it big tonight boys.
> View attachment 2567205View attachment 2567206


No sampling of Pantsu's incredible cooking ?


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Sep 25, 2021)

Are people still trying to push the "America First" grift? Sinking ship, ladies and guntlemen...


----------



## Harlan Wick (Sep 25, 2021)

An automatic clown said:


> No sampling of Pantsu's incredible cooking ?


Give it some time


----------



## JAKL II (Sep 25, 2021)

So he's blowing his guest load early.  That's a Bold Strategy Gunton. Let's see how that plays out.


----------



## veri (Sep 25, 2021)

JAKL II said:


> So he's blowing his guest load early.  That's a Bold Strategy Gunton. Let's see how that plays out.



he’s saving the best part (15 hours of gator sucking him off and gunt guarding, maybe butters for like 10 minutes) for last!


----------



## JAKL II (Sep 25, 2021)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> he’s saving the best part (15 hours of gator sucking him off and gunt guarding, maybe butters for like 10 minutes) for last!


Zidan would have cut 12 hours off this stream, ran it from 4 to 4 and double booked people from 8 to 1 and kept this shit flowing but Zidan bailed after Ralph ruined the JLP stream with some random drama that didn't matter, so we get this shit.


----------



## AltisticRight (Sep 25, 2021)

JAKL II said:


> Zidan would have cut 12 hours off this stream, ran it from 4 to 4 and double booked people from 8 to 1 and kept this shit flowing but Zidan bailed after Ralph ruined the JLP stream with some random drama that didn't matter, so we get this shit.


The Kill Report follows the Pareto Distribution pretty well, which is some 20-80 rule, 20%  rise to the top or 20% does 80% of the work.
Zidan was the 20%, Gunt, Janigaydur, Bibble and the rest did fuck all. 
And Zidan's a slant, working hard for the wellness of Whitey is in his DNA, however, he chose the middle finger and honestly good on the Bhutanese Butcher.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Sep 25, 2021)

JAKL II said:


> Zidan would have cut 12 hours off this stream, ran it from 4 to 4 and double booked people from 8 to 1 and kept this shit flowing but Zidan bailed after Ralph ruined the JLP stream with some random drama that didn't matter, so we get this shit.


God I remember watching the rerun at work in the morning. The JLP part was AMAZIN', then he had to leave and there was an immediate 180 where Ralph started screaming about this non-sense drama no one cared about nor wanted to hear. I remember getting to that part and immediately scrolling down to the comments (this was back when ralph used to have high engagement) and the general census was "wtf was this" and people advising to stop watching once JLP left.

I can't even remember who he was sperging about, was it zoom?


----------



## JAKL II (Sep 25, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> God I remember watching the rerun at work in the morning. The JLP part was AMAZIN', then he had to leave and there was an immediate 180 where Ralph started screaming about this non-sense drama no one cared about nor wanted to hear. I remember getting to that part and immediately scrolling down to the comments (this was back when ralph used to have high engagement) and the general census was "wtf was this" and people advising to stop watching once JLP left.
> 
> I can't even remember who he was sperging about, was it zoom?


Like 90% sure it was Zoom.


----------



## Killstream Kleanup Krew (Sep 25, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> I can't even remember who he was sperging about, was it zoom?



It was over Coach Red Pill and Andy Warski, but I forget why they were upset.

Edit: It was about Zoom, apparently. They had Soph on at some point, and JLP asked for her Skype so she could call into his show.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Sep 25, 2021)

Mersh confirmed 
-Ralph paid for Alice plane ticket for Vegas
-Loss big on blackjack


----------



## Edilg (Sep 25, 2021)

PunishedWld said:


> Mersh confirmed
> -Ralph paid for Alice plane ticket for Vegas


But why? Did Pantsu and Ralph even get married yet?
Edit: Actually thats pretty funny since he wouldn't pay for Gator's ticket lol


----------



## rando0675309 (Sep 25, 2021)

Heavy Rainfall2 said:


> He barely has the energy for his regular streams how the fuck is he gonna stream for 24 hours


Meth, Adderall, or maybe crack. I would say cocaine, but I don't think he can afford the quarter ounce or so it would take to keep his fat drunken, sticked out ass awake for 24 hours.


----------



## Grotesque Bushes (Sep 25, 2021)

That guest list is a veritable who's who of 'who's that?'


----------



## heathercho (Sep 25, 2021)

lol... wtf is this.


> "Single, fighting age men are going to have to fight for the cities" "Exactly, Exactly"


Then hop to it kiddos.  No more 24 hr streams talking about things!



AltisticRight said:


> The Kill Report follows the Pareto Distribution pretty well, which is some 20-80 rule, 20%  rise to the top or 20% does 80% of the work.
> Zidan was the 20%, Gunt, Janigaydur, Bibble and the rest did fuck all.
> And Zidan's a slant, working hard for the wellness of Whitey is in his DNA, however, he chose the middle finger and honestly good on the Bhutanese Butcher.


 Some tard on stream just complained about 3rd worlders and how the white man will have to do everything.
_The fucking irony._


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Sep 25, 2021)

"Single, fighting age men are going to have to fight for the cities" "Exactly, Exactly"
I like how these "people" don't even fucking try to make cities more humane and pleasant and go straight for fucking civil war. I'm implying a lot here but with this cast of all-tards I'm fairly certain this is what they were talking about

If I can be a preachy Christian for a second they might want to make sure to be good neighbours and perform acts that actually improve the quality of life of those surrounding them before they try to seize control of a place that they will turn into Somalia 2.0. 

I'm not talking about LARPing as tradcath crusaders online or even in church, just common decency, talk to your elderly neighbour with no relatives, get to know your local homeless dude and make sure he won't freeze to death, destroy that wall of indifference that only a city can build and be an active member of your local reality. Yes it's gay shit but this kind of gay shit makes life a whole lot less miserable for some people.


----------



## byuu (Sep 25, 2021)

FuzzMushr00m said:


> If I can be a preachy Christian for a second they might want to make sure to be good neighbours and perform acts that actually improve the quality of life of those surrounding them before they try to seize control of a place that they will turn into Somalia 2.0.


It doesn't matter what they talk about.
They're not going to do any of it anyway and instead just continue to whine on the internet.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Sep 25, 2021)

Ralph got a total knock out on us alogs because this shit is boring and everyone is falling asleep, congratulations on the smallest semblance of a victory against the farms because this stream put us to sleep. I hope you read my parodies piglet.


----------



## AltisticRight (Sep 25, 2021)

My accidentally burnt chicken tacos due to picking up an emergency call is more eventful than this yawn-inducing singularity of dead air.
There's enough excess dead air to make sure the mortality rate of wuflu drops to 0%.


----------



## JewBacca (Sep 25, 2021)

JAKL II said:


> Like 90% sure it was Zoom.


I thought it was because Andy's Youtube got hacked, by IMC, to include gay porn as thumbnails. Could be wrong though as it has been quite a stretch of time.


----------



## Hüftpriester (Sep 25, 2021)

Just gonna leave this here for any of the brave souls trying to sit through this shit.


----------



## AltisticRight (Sep 25, 2021)

304+702, 1006 watching, doesn't include those with 2 instances, so realistically it could be like 800-900.
Fucking sad. Mati can start a pizza mukbang and get more.




Your face when your hooves are covered with her fresh faeces.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Sep 25, 2021)

JewBacca said:


> I thought it was because Andy's Youtube got hacked, by IMC, to include gay porn as thumbnails. Could be wrong though as it has been quite a stretch of time.


it was exactly that, thats why ralph had to dump JLP so quickly. because Andy's youtube got hacked by a shifty asian. and that means its sperg time everyone!

also imagine had sad his career is that 1000 people watching is considered a big deal. back in the GG days he got 100k daily page views, even when he was in jail he got 2k idiots viewing his website despite no updates. the healstream had 6k+ even during the slowest parts. hell 10k live viewers was considered the norm. now he can barely manage to get 1000, on a special event stream with over a dozen right wing guests. meanwhile null could at any moment just announce a stream and get more viewers, and that fuck doesn't have a twitter to advertise on and just relies on creatures of habit pouring in. he used to be able to clear 5k on stream.me now look how happy he is for just 1000. 


also ralph spent 7 months in jail and didn't come back right, chris-chan is already nuts at 2 months in, how fucking terrible are those places


----------



## Ketamine Kat (Sep 25, 2021)

Such a low effort low energy stream jesus. I'm drinking some strong coffee but this shit is getting me back to sleep.


----------



## veri (Sep 25, 2021)

everyone picking through this dead air hell for the interesting bits deserve some sort of reward for it.


----------



## IHateTheFrench (Sep 25, 2021)

Spectre_06 said:


> You guys think Zidan will finally be coming back tonight?


No. He was the only one who jumped ship just in time to be spared this shitshow and if he is smart enough, which I think he is, he is going to stay away.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Sep 25, 2021)

The Clit Commander said:


> Yeah he should just be like you and just openly talk about what a degenerate failure he is instead of  just lying to people on an obscure internet forum about his exercise regiment


If you've got some details, shut up and post them socko.

Edit: Oh, just a puzzle piece? Nothing to substantiate your claim?


----------



## Oliveoil (Sep 25, 2021)

What will they say in a 1000 years when they discover all this?
Will they think Gunt is some sort of a God?
Will they of us as villains?
Hi people in the future!


----------



## byuu (Sep 25, 2021)

12 hours going and Trovo still hasn't shut down.
DON'T THEY KNOW WHO HE IS?


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Sep 25, 2021)

PunishedWld said:


> Mersh confirmed
> -Ralph paid for Alice plane ticket for Vegas
> -Loss big on blackjack


That's absolutely pathetic on so many levels. All Ralph had to do was shake a bag of meth on stream and Alice would have been there in less than 4 hours.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Sep 25, 2021)

How many people on that confirmed list have actually showed up?


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Sep 25, 2021)

What a bunch of niggers


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Sep 25, 2021)

Edilg said:


> But why? Did Pantsu and Ralph even get married yet?
> Edit: Actually thats pretty funny since he wouldn't pay for Gator's ticket lol


No they didn't married !! They really didn't do nothing in Vegas trip.
Also Ralph was willing pay for Andy plane ticket on stream but Andy never went and didn't offer the same for Gator lol


----------



## Superman93 (Sep 25, 2021)

Stop pre-emptively making trash fire threads when there is no trash fire going on.


----------



## heathercho (Sep 25, 2021)

An hour or so ago, Ralph was watching a fat guy who looked like him, who was sitting in a nice car, talk about click snapping his wife's neck.
Then Ryan Dawson? turned up.

633 people were watching this. 633. A small army one might say. A small army of single, fighting aged men. Sitting around watching a fat guy sitting around watching another fat guy a sitting around.

Any day now, they're gonna leap out of their chairs and do something! Watch out, Trovo! They might sit around watching a fatception until you submit and delete your service! Oh wait...


----------



## Roman Gunt Guard (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Love Machine (Sep 25, 2021)

Maybe such a big party will lead to a pillstream. I am on the corner of hope and cope fellas.


----------



## Zilortha (Sep 25, 2021)

I'm still cracking up that on his most recent stream, someone asked GhostPolitics to go on Ralph's stream and Ghost essentially just said "Oh hell no, I have nothing against Ralph personally, but hell no", but then he made some jokes about Ralph interviewing Chris, and did perhaps the most accurate mimic of Ralph's dolphin laugh that I've ever heard.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Sep 25, 2021)

Roman Gunt Guard said:


> View attachment 2568171


Henrik sounds like a Cuck, I’ll send Lana over to console you and your Gunt


----------



## Advice (Sep 25, 2021)

@Delicious Diversity thanks for the tip




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Sep 25, 2021)

Have we seen anymore of Pantsus trad cooking during this 24 hour stream?


----------



## High Tea (Sep 25, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> Have we seen anymore of Pantsus trad cooking during this 24 hour stream?


Ralph tweeted that she went to visit her parents this weekend, missing a doctor's appointment


----------



## Spectre_06 (Sep 25, 2021)

Advice said:


> @Delicious Diversity thanks for the tip
> View attachment 2568487


That was a shart, not a fart.


----------



## High Tea (Sep 25, 2021)

Zilortha said:


> I'm still cracking up that on his most recent stream, someone asked GhostPolitics to go on Ralph's stream and Ghost essentially just said "Oh hell no, I have nothing against Ralph personally, but hell no", but then he made some jokes about Ralph interviewing Chris, and did perhaps the most accurate mimic of Ralph's dolphin laugh that I've ever heard.


He made fun of him, but Ghost also said he respected Ralph because of Gamergate and Ralph's got his life together.


----------



## Insane In The Membrane (Sep 25, 2021)

Advice said:


> @Delicious Diversity thanks for the tip
> View attachment 2568487


It's nawwwwwwt pooooooo


----------



## A Logging Company (Sep 25, 2021)

Last night I caught round 2 of the sperg stonks debate. I gotta admit, seeing the eternal debate between "investors" and "speculators" play out by a black guido and someone who doesn't believable in space is pretty entertaining.


----------



## Zilortha (Sep 25, 2021)

High Tea said:


> He made fun of him, but Ghost also said he respected Ralph because of Gamergate and Ralph's got his life together.


I must've missed that. Knowing Ghost? That's even funnier...


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Sep 25, 2021)

Advice said:


> @Delicious Diversity thanks for the tip
> View attachment 2568487


Remember that Ralph has admitted that he does not wear underwear. 
His chair must be a biohazard, especially after this stream.


----------



## High Tea (Sep 25, 2021)

Zilortha said:


> I must've missed that. Knowing Ghost? That's even funnier...


Ghost doesn't seem to know about the restraining orders, the baby mama stuff, the revenge porn charge or any of that.  He said he based his opinion on Ralph surviving through years of alogging and he did "real journalism" by getting the Chris Chan footage.


----------



## itsoktobewhite (Sep 25, 2021)

Advice said:


> @Delicious Diversity thanks for the tip
> View attachment 2568487


jesus fucking christ that guy has no shame whatsoever


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Sep 25, 2021)

Advice said:


> @Delicious Diversity thanks for the tip
> View attachment 2568487


Thanks for clipping that, it had to be preserved here.   

It's so gross, it's one of those nasty fat guy farts where you can audibly hear the gas struggling to escape his ass folds. Sounded like a wet one too... Spectree is right, that's a full-on shart.

Sad that this is the highlight of his fucking boring Trovo cry stream.

Edit: Clip from Augi:


----------



## Null (Sep 25, 2021)

Advice said:


> @Delicious Diversity thanks for the tip


is it time we make this a Deathfat sub-forum


----------



## Gudetama-chan (Sep 25, 2021)

Null said:


> is it time we make this a Deathfat sub-forum


I'm here for it. May Pantsu's cooking continue to grow that gunt.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Sep 25, 2021)

I've said it before, but Ralph definitely has a severe chronic case of Acid Relux. Just the way he clears his throat constantly. Of course, one symptom of all of this is regular Diarrhea since the stomach acid just dissolves your shit. I bet Ralph shits himself regularly.


----------



## Distant Ranger (Sep 25, 2021)

Whats up with Ralph and poo ?


----------



## Zilortha (Sep 25, 2021)

High Tea said:


> Ghost doesn't seem to know about the restraining orders, the baby mama stuff, the revenge porn charge or any of that.  He said he based his opinion on Ralph surviving with through years of alogging and he did "real journalism" by getting the Chris Chan footage.


Who knows how serious he's being though. It _is_ Ghost after all. Could be another "yugioh isn't anime" thing just meant to troll his audience. He clearly knows people hate Ralph. Maybe he doesn't know everything, but I'm sure he knows a little.
But who knows. He might only know about Ralph mainly through dono vids and Gamergate too. I could believe either argument.

But all that aside? Hearing Ghost replicate the dolphin laugh was _really_ funny. If I wasn't technologically retarded I'd clip it. It was almost _too_ accurate.


----------



## Terrorist (Sep 25, 2021)

Advice said:


> @Delicious Diversity thanks for the tip
> View attachment 2568487


Somewhat Brappidacious


----------



## 3MMA (Sep 25, 2021)

FuzzMushr00m said:


> Yes it's gay shit but this kind of gay shit makes life a whole lot less miserable for some people.


Helping your community (where you live) is the opposite of gay, & only accomplished by those who have their lives together enough, to be able to give to that capacity.

This is part of why the idea, simply the idea, alone, of Gunt’s upcoming “_Is succession feasible?”_ show, (which he’s calling “a hosted convo,”) is so incredibly ridiculous. No point watching a bunch of fat, sedentary “fighting age” dudes wank larping about stockpiles of guns, punching punks, their militia utopia spank bank fantasyland. Of course they will ALL lead the charge, & be Mad Max style overlords.

Total time waste. None of them give a shit about anything far beyond being a talking head, in a sea of couch potatoes just like them, & don’t even think of helping themselves let alone their neighborhood communities etc.

It’s gay to be an unrealistic, navel-gazing, greedy, Gunt show host, colleague, or of that ilk, rather than care about things outside of yourself. If you’re not capable to take care of much beyond you & your family, that’s fine too. It’s difficult to get to the point to be able to help others. Much better to be up front than a lying, make believe important cocksucker like Gunt & Co, pretentiously talking about imagined succession scenarios.

Self important & unrealistic expectations all around, it’s the other side of the coin, containing ID Pol idiots, w/ their utopia bullshit. Both navel gaze, more than they live life or even see it realistically. They’re no more in “fighting shape” mentally, physically, emotionally, or spiritually, than troons are women & anime characters, or riots are peaceful, and so on. Same fucking basic premises at work.
Eta: typo


----------



## Justtocheck (Sep 25, 2021)

I dunno what y'all think but a front page about this shart would be pretty kino.


----------



## Spectre_06 (Sep 25, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> I dunno what y'all think but a front page about this shart would be pretty kino.


This should happen.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Sep 25, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> I dunno what y'all think but a front page about this shart would be pretty kino.


Ralph was actually covering for Gator who took the shart. What a mensch that Ethan Ralph. 

#GatorGate


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Sep 25, 2021)

3MMA said:


> Helping your community (where you live) is the opposite of gay, & only accomplished by those who have their lives together enough, to be able to give to that capacity.
> 
> This is part of why the idea, simply the idea, alone, of Gunt’s upcoming “_Is succession feasible?”_ show, (which he’s calling “a hosted convo,”) is so incredibly ridiculous. No point watching a bunch of fat, sedentary “fighting age” dudes wank larping about stockpiles of guns, punching punks, their militia utopia spank bank fantasyland. Of course they will ALL lead the charge, & be Mad Max style overlords.
> 
> ...


Ralph isn't man enough to fight for his own son. If he can't even be bothered to care about the person he brought into this world, his own flesh and blood, why would he do anything for anyone other than himself?
The rest of the cohosts on the kill report all cosign his behavior and sing his praises, there's not a single person among them man enough to tell Ralph to his face what a piece of shit he is for abandoning his son in favor of monetary gain. Again, these are not people who would be men enough to do anything other than for their own benefits. 
They are all larping faggots that like to sit and whine about the state of things but do nothing to help improve society.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Sep 25, 2021)

What a nasty piglet.


----------



## Gangster Talk (Sep 25, 2021)

There is no reason to groan and say "awwww shit" after a simple fart. That man just shit his pants


----------



## Angry Shoes (Sep 25, 2021)

Proper braphog


----------



## JAKL II (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Easterling (Sep 25, 2021)

must have been pretty loud to get picked up on a mic like that, how embrassing


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Sep 25, 2021)

It wasn't Ralph it was Gator with his soundboard.


----------



## Blackhole (Sep 25, 2021)

The shart stain will forever haunt that chair.


----------



## D.A.K. (Sep 25, 2021)

He could become the nikocado of political streams.


----------



## Mr Moonface (Sep 25, 2021)

Ralph really is the gift that keeps on giving. What a colossal embarrassment of a human being.


----------



## HexFag (Sep 25, 2021)

imagine the smell


----------



## Jew Lover 1488 (Sep 25, 2021)

HexFag said:


> imagine the smell


Imagine being there when it happened


----------



## vulg (Sep 25, 2021)

pretty good summary of the corrine segment




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Last Stand (Sep 25, 2021)

Advice said:


> @Delicious Diversity thanks for the tip
> View attachment 2568487


How bad does your body have to be to shit everytime you fart? That poor kid.


----------



## Kier (Sep 25, 2021)

Poopybutt


----------



## Kerr Avon (Sep 25, 2021)

Sounds you can smell


----------



## Disheveled Human (Sep 25, 2021)

If he would have just admitted he sharted, shit happens and said BRB and cleaned up I would have at least a shred of respect for him showing humility. Instead he sits in his shart and tries to play it off stinking up the room.


----------



## Tiki Bar Man (Sep 25, 2021)

Uh-Oh Stinky!


----------



## Jew Lover 1488 (Sep 25, 2021)

Time for jannie gaytor to unclogged the toilet


----------



## TheGreatWhiteNorth (Sep 25, 2021)

Okay, can someone explain to me how in the living hell someone can fuck Ralph? This "thing" is disgusting, and yet he's fucked and impregnated at least two women? Ralph isn't rich, and no amount of alcohol can make this man attractive, unless you're comatose from alcohol poisoning. Is there an intelligence factor?


----------



## AntiSchwuletteAktion (Sep 25, 2021)

@realDonaldTrump:
"Tuned into the Ethan Ralph "show" today. SAD DISPLAY! Ethan looked disgraceful, nipples poking through his shirt, SHITTING all over himself."


----------



## Xx_Retard Faggot 1488_xX (Sep 25, 2021)

That will show Trovo.


----------



## Impossible Brutality (Sep 25, 2021)

TheGreatWhiteNorth said:


> Okay, can someone explain to me how in the living hell someone can fuck Ralph? This "thing" is disgusting, and yet he's fucked and impregnated at least two women? Ralph isn't rich, and no amount of alcohol can make this man attractive, unless you're comatose from alcohol poisoning.


Ralph is pretty vile but you there’s people out there fucking other people wearing shitty diapers. Humans were a mistake.


----------



## Null (Sep 25, 2021)

YOU ARE SHITTING YOURSELF. GO TO THE BATHROOM!

_nah yeh_


----------



## DogZero (Sep 25, 2021)

The sound of the White Race being saved


----------



## Jew Lover 1488 (Sep 25, 2021)

Ralph just shitted on trovo


----------



## SandyCat (Sep 25, 2021)

TheGreatWhiteNorth said:


> Okay, can someone explain to me how in the living hell someone can fuck Ralph? This "thing" is disgusting, and yet he's fucked and impregnated at least two women? Ralph isn't rich, and no amount of alcohol can make this man attractive, unless you're comatose from alcohol poisoning. Is there an intelligence factor?



Pantsu looks like a clout chaser willing to get with anyone that's even remotely internet "famous" as long as she can piggyback off their "fame"

Faith I'm assuming has mental issues

Simply put, lower your standards enough and there's someone out there for everybody regardless of how absolutely disgusting you are


----------



## Escalating Violence (Sep 25, 2021)

Advice said:


> @Delicious Diversity thanks for the tip
> View attachment 2568487


So did ppp inadvertently predict that Gunty sharted?


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Sep 25, 2021)

Disheveled Human said:


> If he would have just admitted he sharted, shit happens and said BRB and cleaned up I would have at least a shred of respect for him showing humility. Instead he sits in his shart and tries to play it off stinking up the room.


May isn't there to wipe him, he'd have to take a shower


----------



## Pringles Can (Sep 25, 2021)

That will show that evil Joshua Moon who is boss.


----------



## BiggerChungus (Sep 25, 2021)

Advice said:


> @Delicious Diversity thanks for the tip
> View attachment 2568487


How can he pretend to have any shred of relevancy or popularity at this point?


----------



## Beavis (Sep 25, 2021)

Disheveled Human said:


> If he would have just admitted he sharted, shit happens and said BRB and cleaned up I would have at least a shred of respect for him showing humility. Instead he sits in his shart and tries to play it off stinking up the room.


Ralph is incapable of poking fun at himself.


----------



## Spectre_06 (Sep 25, 2021)

Jew Lover 1488 said:


> Ralph just shitted on trovo


No no, he shitted his britches.  You got things mixed up.


----------



## xX Puss Slayer Xx (Sep 25, 2021)

HOW DOES HE SMILE AND GIGGLE WHILE HES SITTING IN YOUR OWN SHIT?

not even babies do that man


----------



## Jester69 (Sep 25, 2021)

Spectre_06 said:


> No no, he shitted his britches.  You got things mixed up.


Do you have autism


----------



## Rungle (Sep 25, 2021)

Quality announcement


----------



## Mexican Molotov Marauder (Sep 25, 2021)

Surely, Trovo must be seething they lost this superstar to Odysee. You really showed them Ralph, how will they ever recover from this loss?


----------



## Spectre_06 (Sep 25, 2021)

xX Puss Slayer Xx said:


> HOW DOES HE SMILE AND GIGGLE WHILE HES SITTING IN YOUR OWN SHIT?
> 
> not even babies do that man


You're talking about the guy who shoved his thumb up his girlfriend's ass, took a big whiff then sucked on it.  You think this guy cares about his own shit?


----------



## buying gf (Sep 25, 2021)

It's wonderful the power two words can have. 
"Ralph sharted" .

It's like "Jesus wept".


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Sep 25, 2021)

The Shart Heard Round the World.


----------



## Zebedee (Sep 25, 2021)

buying gf said:


> It's wonderful the power two words can have.
> "Ralph sharted" .
> 
> It's like "Jesus wept".


Except instead of sorrow, I am assaulted with a wave of disgust and amusement.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Sep 25, 2021)

Beavis said:


> Ralph is incapable of poking fun at himself.


If he said, "I shit my diaper like a mother fucking baby, what of it?," I could applaud him.


----------



## Fate Fan (Sep 25, 2021)

The autistic music search was more feature worthy than ralph sharting


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Sep 25, 2021)

Spectre_06 said:


> That was a shart, not a fart.


I wonder if he'll stick his thumb in it and huff it.


----------



## Rotollo 2 (Sep 25, 2021)

Zilortha said:


> I'm still cracking up that on his most recent stream, someone asked GhostPolitics to go on Ralph's stream and Ghost essentially just said "Oh hell no, I have nothing against Ralph personally, but hell no", but then he made some jokes about Ralph interviewing Chris, and did perhaps the most accurate mimic of Ralph's dolphin laugh that I've ever heard.


I have shat on post 2016 election Ghost in the past but holy shit, imagine being so low on the social ladder that even current day Ghostler can take potshots at you easily


High Tea said:


> Ghost doesn't seem to know about the restraining orders, the baby mama stuff, the revenge porn charge or any of that.  He said he based his opinion on Ralph surviving with through years of alogging and he did "real journalism" by getting the Chris Chan footage.


Keep in mind Ghost/TCR is in its own weird little bubble and has been for years, the only real time I remember ghost being active in anything was that period of time he was fucking with burger planet


Zilortha said:


> He might only know about Ralph mainly through dono vids and Gamergate too. I could believe either argument.


That time he reacted to the Naked Gunt edit was the best thing ghost has produced in over 3 years


----------



## Jew Lover 1488 (Sep 25, 2021)

literally coping


----------



## Chuckie Kane (Sep 25, 2021)

Advice said:


> @Delicious Diversity thanks for the tip
> View attachment 2568487


LMFAO!!!


----------



## Marissa Moira (Sep 25, 2021)

Pathetic shart, didn't even involve spraying liquid goodness down his legs while chunks became airborne due to the sheer force of the push.


----------



## Professor Iris (Sep 25, 2021)

Just to recap. Null got the Scoop, Ethan's got the poop.

...it was a good day today


----------



## Hal (Sep 25, 2021)

"WIPE MY ASS GATOR!!!"


----------



## Pissmaster (Sep 25, 2021)

I am glad this is front page news.


----------



## instythot (Sep 25, 2021)

Where in the fuck does Ethan Ralph get off listing his regular co-hosts as "confirmed guests" ?

And did Pat Dixon actually show up, or did he do the opposite of anyone ever at Compound and listen to a woman after Chrissy ghosted the gunt?


----------



## Random Internet Person (Sep 25, 2021)

Spectre_06 said:


> That was a shart, not a fart.





Insane In The Membrane said:


> It's nawwwwwwt pooooooo


How does it compare to DSP jerking it?


----------



## Spectre_06 (Sep 25, 2021)

Random Internet Person said:


> How does it compare to DSP jerking it?


Depends on what you're into.  Either is deviant, though.


----------



## TheBest (Sep 25, 2021)

Somehow this will be Null's fault.


----------



## BringoBrongo (Sep 25, 2021)

A true braphog


----------



## Gudetama-chan (Sep 25, 2021)

TheGreatWhiteNorth said:


> Okay, can someone explain to me how in the living hell someone can fuck Ralph? This "thing" is disgusting, and yet he's fucked and impregnated at least two women? Ralph isn't rich, and no amount of alcohol can make this man attractive, unless you're comatose from alcohol poisoning. Is there an intelligence factor?


I wonder this constantly. Not just the why of it but the how. Where does he put his gunt? Does he use a love board? Does he lie on his back and pull everything up towards his face? How often does he miss and accidentally fuck his own gunt? Does he even notice when that happens? His anatomy is confusing and alarming.


----------



## Terrorist (Sep 25, 2021)

Jew Lover 1488 said:


> Time for jannie gaytor to unclogged the toilet
> View attachment 2569179


Certified NEET
80 cents a week
Wet Ass Gussy
NEEDS SHANNON TO SWEEP


----------



## FunPosting101 (Sep 25, 2021)

TheGreatWhiteNorth said:


> Okay, can someone explain to me how in the living hell someone can fuck Ralph? This "thing" is disgusting, and yet he's fucked and impregnated at least two women? Ralph isn't rich, and no amount of alcohol can make this man attractive, unless you're comatose from alcohol poisoning. Is there an intelligence factor?


He knows how to socialize with and manipulate the opposite sex, that opens a lot of doors also legs, lol.


----------



## Zilortha (Sep 25, 2021)

Rotollo 2 said:


> I have shat on post 2016 election Ghost in the past but holy shit, imagine being so low on the social ladder that even current day Ghostler can take potshots at you easily
> 
> Keep in mind Ghost/TCR is in its own weird little bubble and has been for years, the only real time I remember ghost being active in anything was that period of time he was fucking with burger planet
> 
> That time he reacted to the Naked Gunt edit was the best thing ghost has produced in over 3 years


Exactly lmfao. And say what you will about him, but at least Ghost is entertaining, even if formulaic these days. That's more than I can say about Ralph anymore.
Ghostler still fucks with other IP2 streamers, but that's about it. I can't think of anywhere else he _willingly_ interacts with in any of the streamer communities.
The fact he refuses to engage Ralph is a bit telling though, given his willingness to engage with more obscure (and equally grimy) streamers.


----------



## Jew Lover 1488 (Sep 25, 2021)

Terrorist said:


> Certified NEET
> 80 cents a week
> Wet Ass Gussy
> NEEDS SHANNON TO SWEEP


>he's a jannie
>On a livestream
>On the internet
>he does it for free
>he takes his "job" very seriously
>he will never have a blond Puerto Rican gf
>he will never have a real job
>he will never leave his room
Gator's life in a nutshell


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (Sep 25, 2021)

Is he gonna have on callers like he used to?


----------



## Keranu (Sep 25, 2021)

Advice said:


> @Delicious Diversity thanks for the tip
> View attachment 2568487


This looks and sounds EXACTLY like Fat Bastard. The breathing, gross.


----------



## 仙草茶 (Sep 25, 2021)

Advice said:


> @Delicious Diversity thanks for the tip
> View attachment 2568487


What a filthy pig he is!


----------



## Monkey Type-I.N.G (Sep 25, 2021)

Advice said:


> @Delicious Diversity thanks for the tip
> View attachment 2568487


My phone can't play this but that might be a good thing


----------



## HarblMcDavid (Sep 25, 2021)

Much like Ralph's terrible sports betting, he bet all his chips on that being a fart and boy howdy did that ever blow back on him.   

The fact it even picked up tells me he was doing some very committed pushing apparently aided by supplemental gas. That noise tends to require a gas assist.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Sep 25, 2021)

Fat fuck shitted himself.


----------



## thismanlies (Sep 25, 2021)

Is he finally getting up to clean his shart?


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Sep 25, 2021)

Corinne is streaming from the Guntshack: 




Edit: We got Corinne to mention Ade, Matt and Faith. Ralph sperged at her, LOL


----------



## vulg (Sep 25, 2021)

femoid time







Your browser is not able to display this video.



which one of you will be her daddy and fart in her mouth

SHE SAID ADRIENNE BLAIRE




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Jasper2K (Sep 25, 2021)

He really relived himself there. Big ups gunt.


----------



## draggs (Sep 25, 2021)

Gayduh gayduh gedd in hurr dat brokedak pedofile jersh moon is lyin abowd me agin gayduh

Call de attorney add it to de lolsuit gayduh


----------



## Lame Entropy (Sep 25, 2021)

Ralph calls this a shart?
Please, this is womanly. Observe how the other Gunt does it.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## 9/11 Airlines (Sep 25, 2021)

You know this happens all the time off stream. The guy's 95% booze and fat. The shit stains on all of his pants are probably pretty epic.


----------



## Thomas Highway (Sep 25, 2021)

I will be glad when Ralph is dead.

So will his unborn children.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Sep 25, 2021)

FuzzMushr00m said:


> "Single, fighting age men are going to have to fight for the cities" "Exactly, Exactly"
> I like how these "people" don't even fucking try to make cities more humane and pleasant and go straight for fucking civil war.


These people are less threatening than the woman that got maced on Jan 6th claiming it was a revolution.

If this guy thinks bunch of fat retards, emaciated twinks and neckbeards are gonna start an uprising, then he's an out and out retard.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Sep 25, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> Is he gonna have on callers like he used to?


He did but they were Nick Fuentes Ass kissers and Gunt Guards !!!


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Sep 25, 2021)

Advice said:


> @Delicious Diversity thanks for the tip
> View attachment 2568487


I bet he shits on Pantsu during coitus.


----------



## Swirling weeb (Sep 25, 2021)

He deadass just 
Did a code brown party foul 
Never change Ralph


----------



## ImagineTheSmell (Sep 25, 2021)

IMAGINE THE SMELL


----------



## Image Reactions (Sep 25, 2021)

I don’t think May is really pregnant and the test was falsified with a faint positive.

She’s at her parents this weekend, a week after they didn’t get married in Vegas as was the plan.

I would wager real money that she’s won’t be around Gunt by Turkey day.


----------



## Wewladdingt0n (Sep 25, 2021)

Advice said:


> @Delicious Diversity thanks for the tip
> View attachment 2568487


Quality featured content. Which Staff member is responsible for this and why is it Null?


----------



## Sea Hag Henderson (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Uncle Warren (Sep 25, 2021)

Advice said:


> @Delicious Diversity thanks for the tip
> View attachment 2568487


Was that his front butt or back butt?


----------



## Nigella (Sep 25, 2021)

Corinne is there to make pantsu feel jealous as she is at her parents aborting the pig fetus


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Sep 25, 2021)

Blackh0le said:


> The shart stain will forever haunt that chair.


What chair has it worse? Ralph’s shit seat, Surfers shit covered toilet in PPPs shit, or PPPs sweat soaked chair?


----------



## ScamL Likely (Sep 25, 2021)

Fuggg troobo : DDDD Shart in Mart stream : DDDDDD


----------



## Uberpenguin (Sep 25, 2021)

Chris has managed to ascend to become Jesus Christ himself while Ralph sits around wallowing in his own waste. Sad.



High Tea said:


> Ralph tweeted that she went to visit her parents this weekend, missing a doctor's appointment


I wouldn't be surprised in the least if Ralph's already getting tired of her and is looking to get away from her.
Like, what must their conversations even be like? They probably have literally nothing to talk about aside from the killstream and maybe what a total fool the kiwi farms and that pedophile Judas Moon is.
Now that he's put a guntling in her, she's nothing but a weird horse faced girl who can't cook, can't clean, can't hold a job, behaves like an alien wearing a human skin suit, and is about as charismatic as a papercut.

I get the feeling that these visits to her parents will become much more frequent and long lasting in the near future.



TheGreatWhiteNorth said:


> Okay, can someone explain to me how in the living hell someone can fuck Ralph? This "thing" is disgusting, and yet he's fucked and impregnated at least two women? Ralph isn't rich, and no amount of alcohol can make this man attractive, unless you're comatose from alcohol poisoning. Is there an intelligence factor?


It's just raw false bravado. Ralph very much has narcissistic personality disorder going on, so his entire gambit is constantly trying to act like he's the best thing since sliced bread in the hopes that it'll trick people into thinking he's more than a useless fat idiot, and trashy whores tend to eat that kind of shit up.


----------



## Dr. Silvestrechu (Sep 25, 2021)

Advice said:


> @Delicious Diversity thanks for the tip
> View attachment 2568487


Mmm, wet and slimy


----------



## 1997 ToyoTa Tacoma (Sep 25, 2021)

RIP the pleather on that Walmart office chair.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Sep 25, 2021)

A man of no consequence said:


> I don’t think May is really pregnant and the test was falsified with a faint positive.
> 
> She’s at her parents this weekend, a week after they didn’t get married in Vegas as was the plan.
> 
> I would wager real money that she’s won’t be around Gunt by Turkey day.


i'd bet aganist that happening. her name's on all the apartment stuff. 



Mariposa Electrique said:


> I bet he shits on Pantsu during coitus.


its like a male version of squirting!


----------



## SaltyFanta (Sep 25, 2021)

He's shitting himself and doing nothing... he really is the new chris!


----------



## BingBong (Sep 25, 2021)

Advice said:


> @Delicious Diversity thanks for the tip
> View attachment 2568487


Somebody needs to throw that chair (and Ralph) into an incinerator.


----------



## Chuckie Kane (Sep 25, 2021)

TheBest said:


> Somehow this will be Null's fault.


And if it ain't Jersh's fault, I will be the next one in that nasty gunt's people-to-blame list


----------



## Image Reactions (Sep 25, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> i'd bet aganist that happening. her name's on all the apartment stuff.
> 
> 
> its like a male version of squirting!


I’ve broken an apartment lease before, it’s not that hard at all.


----------



## CECA Loather (Sep 25, 2021)

Advice said:


> @Delicious Diversity thanks for the tip
> View attachment 2568487


He was always a Biden supporter come to think of it. Even early on at 2019, while the Democrats were still deciding who would be the Democratic nominee, Ralph thought it would be Biden. And credit to Ralph, he was right. 

Now I see why Ralph who voted for Obama twice likes Biden. In addition to being Obama's Vice President, Biden sharts as well! 




Your browser is not able to display this video.




PS: Surprised that no one covered Biden sharting in front of Boris Johnson. I was thinking Ralph might cover it but if he were Riden for Biden, it would make sense for him not to cover it!


----------



## Rupert Bear (Sep 25, 2021)

Advice said:


> @Delicious Diversity thanks for the tip
> View attachment 2568487


Reminder that this person is legally considered a responsible adult fully capable of driving, fucking, and voting.


----------



## Chuckie Kane (Sep 25, 2021)

ImagineTheSmell said:


> IMAGINE THE SMELL


Pray to Being X that you don't die of suffocation!


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Sep 25, 2021)

This is how much Ralph made during full 24 hour stream.


----------



## veri (Sep 25, 2021)

TheBest said:


> Somehow this will be Null's fault.



NULL bought the food that ralph was binge eating on stream that led to that bone chilling shart.


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Sep 25, 2021)

vulg said:


> femoid time
> View attachment 2569317View attachment 2569324
> which one of you will be her daddy and fart in her mouth
> 
> ...


based ralph threatening an old hag


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (Sep 25, 2021)

PunishedWld said:


> This is how much Ralph made during full 24 hour stream.
> View attachment 2569495


So he's done already?


----------



## Updatedmyjournal (Sep 25, 2021)

So the highlight was ralph shiting himself?
Why he doesnt have 10k viewers like the healstream.
I guess we will never know.


----------



## veri (Sep 25, 2021)

Terrorist said:


> 80 cents a week  month



ftfy


----------



## LordofCringe7206 (Sep 25, 2021)

Updatedmyjournal said:


> So the highlight was ralph shiting himself?
> Why he doesnt have 10k viewers like the healstream.
> I guess we will never know.


It isn't a mystery: his declining quality and out of control behavior chased his fans away from him.


----------



## Jason Blaha's Hat (Sep 25, 2021)

Advice said:


> @Delicious Diversity thanks for the tip
> View attachment 2568487


Surfer is on his way to clean it up for his new mensch!


----------



## Thumb Butler (Sep 25, 2021)

D.A.K. said:


> He could become the nikocado of political streams.


Shit is coming out of his mouth and his ass. A real talent.


----------



## HomerSimpson (Sep 25, 2021)

Advice said:


> @Delicious Diversity thanks for the tip
> View attachment 2568487


You know, if I were a streamer, I would do everything in my power to not fart on stream. For 2 reasons, 1 being you can't trust a fart, and 2 is degenerate fart fetishists exist. Ralph has learned 1 the best way. I'm hoping he learns 2 and is disgusted about it live lol.


----------



## Savage Randy (Sep 25, 2021)

Is he even aware the camera is on anymore?  How do people watch this _shit,  _Pun intended.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Sep 25, 2021)

ImagineTheSmell said:


> IMAGINE THE SMELL


Please don't.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Sep 25, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> So he's done already?


Yup he finish the full 24 hour stream


----------



## CharlesBarkley (Sep 25, 2021)

DAMN YOU JAWSH CONNER MOON - THAT FAGGOT USED HIS PEDO COCK ON MY ASSHOOOLE MAKING IT LOOSE AND CAUSING ME TO SHIT MYSELF!


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Sep 25, 2021)

PunishedWld said:


> This is how much Ralph made during full 24 hour stream.
> View attachment 2569495


"I made a thousand dollar, you aylawgs!"


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Sep 25, 2021)

Congratulations Ralph you somehow became a bigger joke of a person  than you already where


----------



## Boss Bass (Sep 25, 2021)

Null said:


> is it time we make this a Deathfat sub-forum


Sorry newfag, we don’t give someone a thread just because they ask for one.


----------



## Least Concern (Sep 25, 2021)

TheGreatWhiteNorth said:


> Okay, can someone explain to me how in the living hell someone can fuck Ralph? This "thing" is disgusting, and yet he's fucked and impregnated at least two women? Ralph isn't rich, and no amount of alcohol can make this man attractive, unless you're comatose from alcohol poisoning. Is there an intelligence factor?


Intelligence factor? lolno. I guess it's just the e-fame plus a degree of desperation on the part of the post-Nora girls. At least during the Nora years he was at a somewhat healthy weight and not as gray.

Ralph is the prototype for the kind of guy that you show to incels and say "LOOK. THERE IS NO REASON THIS MAN SHOULD BE GETTING HIS DICK WET MORE THAN YOU. JUST TRY HARDER."


----------



## boongus (Sep 25, 2021)

Has anyone else EVER shitted themselves on stream?


----------



## AltisticRight (Sep 25, 2021)

PunishedWld said:


> This is how much Ralph made during full 24 hour stream.
> View attachment 2569495


$0.04 per cLBT, so that's $135.2
Divide that by 24, $5.63 an hour.

I'd fucking shit the chair if I made that little too.

Edit: cLBT is the LBRY worthless cryptocoin.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Sep 25, 2021)

I'm too old to be laughing at toilet humor, but Gunt shitting himself has left me in stitches.


----------



## instythot (Sep 25, 2021)

blungus said:


> Has anyone else EVER shitted themselves on stream?


Nickocado avocado has shit himself in videos, I think. Backdoor accidents happen for him often enough that he has a song for it

What will Ethan Ralph's brown surprise song be?


----------



## Thomas Highway (Sep 25, 2021)

Someday Ralph's kids will see this.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Sep 25, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> $0.04 per cLBT, so that's $135.2
> Divide that by 24, $5.63 an hour.
> 
> I'd fucking shit the chair if I made that little too.


i thought he got the full $775? what the fuck is a cLBT? i remember $200 was considered a huge deal in the d.live days so i would think him needing to be on air 12x as long to make 4x the money was rather shit. hell he wasn't on camera for the d.live days either, so he at least could take a shit pre-camera days.


----------



## instythot (Sep 25, 2021)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> I bet he shits on Pantsu during coitus.


With the weight difference, there is no way Ralph can be on top as evidenced by the thumb tape. The man's bowels are truly impressive if he can somehow shit on Mantsu from below


----------



## JAKL II (Sep 25, 2021)

PunishedWld said:


> This is how much Ralph made during full 24 hour stream.
> View attachment 2569495


Ouch, even Broski a literal nobody pulled in more with his 24 hour stream for his fake cancer.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Sep 25, 2021)

Uberpenguin said:


> Chris has managed to ascend to become Jesus Christ himself while Ralph sits around wallowing in his own waste. Sad.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised in the least if Ralph's already getting tired of her and is looking to get away from her.
> ...


I imagine May might be starting to feel the enormous weight of the mistake she’s made. Imagine the horror she’s seen these last few months living and traveling with Ralph. Maybe she went home to talk things over with her mom. Pretty strange she missed a Dr appt.? Why the rush? 

I’m pretty sure she assumed she was going to be married by now, instead she’s going home as a pregnant GF with a cheap QVS promise ring. In the last month she gets taken to two shady gambling cities for “vacations.” Lots of fun being pregnant in cheap hotels in cities where the main activities are drinking, drugs and gambling. I’m sure watching Ralph gamble away money they needed was a ton of fun, while she’s got Medicaid coverage for her prenatal care.  I’m sure Ralph’s ill conceived 24 hour stream was him trying to make it up to May and bring in some big bucks. Some sad shit. 

Unfortunately it sounds like her parents are white trash druggies so they will probably be pushing her out the door on Sunday and wish her lots of luck with that Ralph guy. I don’t think she has much of an option to start spending more time at her parents house. Though tbh they couldn’t possibly be worse than living with Ralph, so there’s that.


----------



## Thomas Highway (Sep 25, 2021)

I will give Ralph credit.

He is truly dedicated to never getting a job or contributing to society.

He will shit his pants on stream and the white race will be saved.


----------



## AltisticRight (Sep 25, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> i thought he got the full $775? what the fuck is a cLBT? i remember $200 was considered a huge deal in the d.live days so i would think him needing to be on air 12x as long to make 4x the money was rather shit. hell he wasn't on camera for the d.live days either, so he at least could take a shit pre-camera days.


No idea what the $775 figure it. cLBT is my name for $LBC because this shitcoin token is literally worth cents. 
Now let's just add the $775 to it, $38 an hour. Decent, when you realise a normal work day is 8 hours and many states and countries require overpay for overtime and weekend work. Some waiter here can make up to $50, let along construction workers with unusual working hours.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Sep 25, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> No idea what the $775 figure it. cLBT is my name for $LBC because this shitcoin token is literally worth cents.
> Now let's just add the $775 to it, $38 an hour. Decent, when you realise a normal work day is 8 hours and many states and countries require overpay for overtime and weekend work. Some waiter here can make up to $50, let along construction workers with unusual working hours.


wait so that dollar sign is for LBC? i assumed everything was in dollars. thats incredibly scummy, no wonder ralph loves these people


----------



## beautiful person (Sep 25, 2021)

TheGreatWhiteNorth said:


> Okay, can someone explain to me how in the living hell someone can fuck Ralph? This "thing" is disgusting, and yet he's fucked and impregnated at least two women? Ralph isn't rich, and no amount of alcohol can make this man attractive, unless you're comatose from alcohol poisoning. Is there an intelligence factor?


Many women don't love themselves.


----------



## AltisticRight (Sep 25, 2021)

Kramer on the phone said:


> wait so that dollar sign is for LBC? i assumed everything was in dollars. thats incredibly scummy, no wonder ralph loves these people


LBC is a cryptoshekel, that's how some epeople refer to cryptocoins, "$" at front then the shorthand.
$LBC, $ETH, $BTC etc. Though if you toss them in Google, chances are you'll get some kind of pennystock.

Read @Haru Okumura's blockchain posts if you want to see how scummy this piglet is.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Sep 25, 2021)

The dollar sign is how much gunt made is pure $ hyperberries


----------



## Puck (Sep 25, 2021)

You just know he went and huffed the poo the minute he was off camera


----------



## AltisticRight (Sep 25, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> The dollar sign is how much gunt made is pure $ hyperberries


Is it for the one stream or the LBC he's made forever through Pfizer Xannieberries? Never bothered to understand their shitty confusing interface.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Sep 25, 2021)

Odysee allows for LBC and Actual $ donations. The way interface works is "(LBC Made) / $(Dollars made) Tipped."

Gunt would've made more than this cause he had Entropy donations as well, which his TTS runs through. The above interface doesn't take into account Entropy.


----------



## veri (Sep 25, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> View attachment 2569685
> 
> Odysee allows for LBC and Actual $ donations. The way interface works is (LBC Made) /$(Dollars made) Tipped.
> 
> Gunt would've made more than this cause he had Entropy donations as well, which his TTS runs through. The above interface doesn't take into account Entropy.



now subtract the cost of a new chair cause his is covered in DORITO SHITS.


----------



## Puck (Sep 25, 2021)

Clean it up Shannon


----------



## TV's Adam West (Sep 25, 2021)

I cannot wait to see Ralph justify this.


----------



## AltisticRight (Sep 25, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> View attachment 2569685
> 
> Odysee allows for LBC and Actual $ donations. The way interface works is "(LBC Made) / $(Dollars made) Tipped."
> 
> Gunt would've made more than this cause he had Entropy donations as well, which his TTS runs through. The above interface doesn't take into account Entropy.


Thanks, that's confusing as fuck and I instantly feel like a newfag, reeeee.
Honestly, good for him. Nearly $1000 made while he sits on his fatass, gobbles down Dorito chips and turn his chair into shit-collection tanks at Dubai, not bad. 
(Ok this joke is trash, reference is many places in Dubai can't process shit and piss, so it's collected in tanks and transported out, something common in Asia half a century ago or India circa now.)

He'll likely gamble all the money away. No toys for Xander or the second antichrist.


----------



## Mr.Downer (Sep 25, 2021)

Thomas Highway said:


> Someday Ralph's kids will see this.


that's if they manage to come across this specific clip and haven't already turned away forever after watching other horrible clips of their long deceased father.


----------



## Heckler1 (Sep 25, 2021)

Mr.Downer said:


> that's if they manage to come across this specific clip and haven't already turned away forever after watching other horrible clips of their long deceased father.


depends on how good the Wi-Fi is at whatever DCF shelter they end up at.


----------



## lemme ASS you a question (Sep 26, 2021)

Advice said:


> @Delicious Diversity thanks for the tip
> View attachment 2568487



UNO FARTO @ 3:17 MAN SHITS HIS PANTS


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Sep 26, 2021)

Imagine filming yourself for 24hrs, shitting yourself just to make a grand.


----------



## maguyver16 (Sep 26, 2021)

Advice said:


> @Delicious Diversity thanks for the tip
> View attachment 2568487


That was straight liquid.

In the biz we call it a "Reverse Jordie"


----------



## Snappy Jappy (Sep 26, 2021)

Advice said:


> @Delicious Diversity thanks for the tip


I'm interested to see if he changed his pants after that incident, unfortunately you don't get to see what shorts he's wearing when he gets up to clean the shit out of his arse hole (But it's possible that he showed them in the last 16 hours during his piss breaks). This will be an interesting investigation indeed

Edit: 


macguyver16 said:


> That was straight liquid.
> 
> In the biz we call it a "Reverse Jordie"


Is this the new 'Ralph Retort'?


----------



## Faggitory (Sep 26, 2021)

SandyCat said:


> Pantsu looks like a clout chaser willing to get with anyone that's even remotely internet "famous" as long as she can piggyback off their "fame"


She would be more respectable if she dated a black man just for the cock. Go on, rate me autistic, you know its true!


----------



## Ed Special (Sep 26, 2021)

The saviour of the white race, ladies and gentlemen.


Faggitory said:


> She would be more respectable if she dated a black man just for the cock. Go on, rate me autistic, you know its true!


Truer words have never been spoken. Ralph's lower than even the darkest of niggers, seeing as how at least niggo men occasionally get jobs.


----------



## veri (Sep 26, 2021)

Faggitory said:


> She would be more respectable if she dated a black man just for the cock. Go on, rate me autistic, you know its true!



she'd definitely be more respectable, especially to ralph. as long as he gets to watch that is.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Sep 26, 2021)

Uberpenguin said:


> I get the feeling that these visits to her parents will become much more frequent and long lasting in the near future.





MirnaMinkoff said:


> Unfortunately it sounds like her parents are white trash druggies so they will probably be pushing her out the door on Sunday and wish her lots of luck with that Ralph guy. I don’t think she has much of an option to start spending more time at her parents house. Though tbh they couldn’t possibly be worse than living with Ralph, so there’s that.


If we are lucky her father will turn out to be a bigger cow than Matthew Vickers. From what we heard so far about him, such as raising Pantsu in a crack shack in Rochester, and her father wanting her to hook up with Gator, he sure is giving Mr. Vickers a run for his money for the title of Worlds greatest father.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Sep 26, 2021)

Advice said:


> @Delicious Diversity thanks for the tip
> View attachment 2568487


Did he get up to leave & change his pants or did he just sit in it to save face?


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Sep 26, 2021)

Dude breathed that fart *in.*


----------



## GordonRameses (Sep 26, 2021)

PunishedWld said:


> He did but they were Nick Fuentes Ass kissers and Gunt Guards !!!


disappointed in Southern Dingo for not taking a shot at Nick while he had the chance, or even beardson for that matter


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Sep 26, 2021)

Reminder to all that Ralph doesn’t put on any kind of underwear.


----------



## Jack Awful (Sep 26, 2021)

Inquisitor_BadAss said:


> Reminder to all that Ralph doesn’t put on any kind of underwear.


Might I make a suggestion?


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Sep 26, 2021)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> Did he get up to leave & change his pants or did he just sit in it to save face?


He tried playing it off for a few mins, but then got up and left for a bit. Because he has to have those long ass shirts to hide his gunt, we couldn't see his pants before and after.


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Sep 26, 2021)

Advice said:


> @Delicious Diversity thanks for the tip
> View attachment 2568487


Why on earth was a "fart" so painful for him? My fucking sides, hes silently browsing youtube to 300 people and just goes for a "sneaky" fart just to watch chat lose their shit and silently contemplate his life choices .


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Sep 26, 2021)

Gunt's ass is so loose after being pegged for decades that his farts come out in a liquid form. At least mantsu has a real cock to fuck gunt with.


----------



## maguyver16 (Sep 26, 2021)

Snappy Jappy said:


> Is this the new 'Ralph Retort'?



Killstream? More like, Diarrheastream (in his pants).


----------



## Nathan Higgers (Sep 26, 2021)

*farts*

I just farted in your thread/post.


*FAQ
What does this mean?*
The amount of jannies (faggots) in this thread and KF account has increased by one.

*Why did you do this?*
There are several reasons I may deem a comment to be deserving of a stinky fart and therefore a janny infestation. These include, but are not limited to:

Saying something cringe/reddit/leftist
Spreading incorrect information
Disrespecting National Socialism
Being a tranny/faggot/jew/""woman""
Animefagging

*Am I banned from KiwiFarms?*
No - not yet. But you should refrain from making comments like this in the future. Otherwise I will be forced to issue an additional fart, which may put your commenting and posting privileges in jeopardy.

*I don't believe my thread/post deserved a fart. Can you un-fart it?*
No. I cannot un-fart. My judgement is perfect and clear. Regardless, if you would like to issue an appeal, shoot me a private message explaining what I got wrong. I tend to respond to KiwiFarms PMs within several seconds. Do note, however, that over 99.9% of fart appeals are rejected, and yours is likely no exception.

*How can I prevent this from happening in the future?*
Accept the fart and move on. But learn from this mistake: your behavior will not be tolerated on KiwiFarms. I will continue to fart in your threads until you improve your conduct. Remember: KF is hell. You can check out whenever you want and for how long you want. But you can never leave.


----------



## bigbombguy2222 (Sep 26, 2021)

Did he put his thumb down there yet to sniff it?


----------



## purpleflurp (Sep 26, 2021)

bigbombguy2222 said:


> Did he put his thumb down there yet to sniff it?


He's waiting for it to marinate into Jenkem first.


----------



## veri (Sep 26, 2021)

will ralph dmca any clips as a coverup so the word doesn’t get out??? #SHARTGATE the earthquake SMELLED around the world 

forensical analysis has proven that ralph indeed sharted on stream and did not get up out of his chair for several minutes of time. when questioned about the amount of time inbetween sharting and changing his pants, ethan ralph’s only response was that he wasn’t at liberty to do the math.

ralph was seen eating amounts of foods estimated in the thousands of calories which is theorised as the cause of the thunderous shart.


----------



## Banana Hammock (Sep 26, 2021)

The RALPHA MALE don't stop streaming just because he needs to take a (or is sitting in) shit. Not like that weak-willed pedophile Jawsh Moon.


----------



## byuu (Sep 26, 2021)

Streamed for 24 whole hours and all everyone talks about is the ten seconds you spent shitting your pants.


----------



## Cow Poly (Sep 26, 2021)

What you guys don’t understand is that Ralph doesn’t give a fuck how disgusting he is. It’s a flex. Talia Lavin does the same shit … talking about how nasty and fat she is and how she can’t get a boyfriend because her armpits smell. It’s horrible and fucking nasty, but Ralph doesn’t give a fuck about that. He thinks it’s epic to just shit in his rocket chair and let it stew.


----------



## Elbe (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Twinkletard (Sep 26, 2021)

Ethan is a fecalpheliac. His hard drive probably has multiple TB dedicated to scat.


----------



## Tor Lugosi (Sep 26, 2021)

that damn Judas Moon, he hacked into Ralph's speakers and played the brown note


----------



## Picard’sCock (Sep 26, 2021)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> will ralph dmca any clips as a coverup so the word doesn’t get out??? #SHARTGATE the earthquake SMELLED around the world
> 
> forensical analysis has proven that ralph indeed sharted on stream and did not get up out of his chair for several minutes of time. when questioned about the amount of time inbetween sharting and changing his pants, ethan ralph’s only response was that he wasn’t at liberty to do the math.
> 
> ralph was seen eating amounts of foods estimated in the thousands of calories which is theorised as the cause of the thunderous shart.


This mustn’t become a conspiracy.

#shartgate… ha!

he shidded his pantsu whilst going commando… that’s an insult to any diaper fetishist anywhere.


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Sep 26, 2021)

lemme ASS you a question said:


> UNO FARTO @ 3:17 MAN SHITS HIS PANTS


It's a black male thing


----------



## arabianights (Sep 26, 2021)

itsoktobewhite said:


> jesus fucking christ that guy has no shame whatsoever


Please don't use f word with the Lord's name


> Jester69 said:
> Do you have autism


fuck off from kf forever, pedo


----------



## NulWillBecomeTranny (Sep 26, 2021)

arabianights said:


> Please don't use f word with the Lord's name


Christianity is a good moral foundation for you animals but god doesn't actually exist.  Its good enough for you but not for me.


----------



## arabianights (Sep 26, 2021)

NulWillBecomeTranny said:


> Christianity is a good moral foundation for you animals but god doesn't actually exist.  Its good enough for you but not for me.


oh, you so funny


----------



## IHateTheFrench (Sep 26, 2021)

Advice said:


> @Delicious Diversity thanks for the tip
> View attachment 2568487


When he walks, he is huffing and puffing. When he sits, he is sharting and farting. Peak deathfat right here


----------



## NulWillBecomeTranny (Sep 26, 2021)

arabianights said:


> oh, you so funny


I'm serious. I have nothing but contempt for you and I'm tired of pretending I don't. I tolerate religion because it keeps people less intelligent than me in line.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Sep 26, 2021)

Gudetama-chan said:


> I wonder this constantly. Not just the why of it but the how. Where does he put his gunt? Does he use a love board? Does he lie on his back and pull everything up towards his face? How often does he miss and accidentally fuck his own gunt? Does he even notice when that happens? His anatomy is confusing and alarming.


We know how he does it, he filmed and published himself doing it.


----------



## DewsLit (Sep 26, 2021)

Shitting yourself is just Ralph's way of asserting dominance.


----------



## heathercho (Sep 26, 2021)

So what has been achieved post-stream?
Let's see....

TROVO. I AWWWLAWWGED YOU FOR 24 HRS STRAIGHT. WE'RE YOU AT, MOTHERFUCKER?





Trovo despite being the eternal Beta... not even a blip of Ralph's scorn has been felt.


----------



## arabianights (Sep 26, 2021)

NulWillBecomeTranny said:


> I'm serious. I have nothing but contempt for you and I'm tired of pretending I don't. I tolerate religion because it keeps people less intelligent than me in line.


haha
oh you clown you
doesn't he look ADORABLE with his new fedora guys?


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Sep 26, 2021)

heathercho said:


> So what has been achieved post-stream?
> Let's see....
> 
> TROVO. I AWWWLAWWGED YOU FOR 24 HRS STRAIGHT. WE'RE YOU AT, MOTHERFUCKER?
> ...


Trovo must be shaking in their boots now a bunch of retards who are banned off almost every other platform on the planet did a livestream.


----------



## arabianights (Sep 26, 2021)

DewsLit said:


> Shitting yourself is just Ralph's way of asserting dominance.


exactly.
if animals do it with peeing
why couldn't humans do it with crapping


----------



## Ophelia Jones (Sep 26, 2021)

Wow How professional of him. Shitting himself on his big boy internet show.


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (Sep 26, 2021)

Without the e-drama with zoom and shit he really is just boring and uninteresting to watch even with the cringe gropers.


----------



## maguyver16 (Sep 26, 2021)

Doom and gloom said:


> Without the e-drama with zoom and shit he really is just boring and uninteresting to watch even with the cringe gropers.


The most important part of the stream was shitting his fucking pants. That's what it will be remembered for. Not for his message. Or his character. Or how he "stuck it to the man".

Nope.

It'll just be "the one stream where Ralph sharted" 

I'm curious to see if people like Keemstar will latch onto this story. I could see this making the rounds on news just based upon how loud and obvious of a shart that was lol.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 26, 2021)

macguyver16 said:


> I'm curious to see if people like Keemstar will latch onto this story. I could see this making the rounds on news just based upon how loud and obvious of a shart that was lol.


I liked his expression when he realized it after a few seconds.  His anus is so blown out he didn't notice at first.  Probably from being so fat and the combo of grease and booze.


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (Sep 26, 2021)

macguyver16 said:


> The most important part of the stream was shitting his fucking pants. That's what it will be remembered for. Not for his message. Or his character. Or how he "stuck it to the man".
> 
> Nope.
> 
> ...


Cumstain would have to have one seriously slow news day to talk about gunt


----------



## 变性黑鬼 (Sep 26, 2021)

free merch idea who wants it


----------



## Ethan Ralphs Micro Peen (Sep 26, 2021)

Since we know Ralph loves shit, you think he shoved a hoof up his ass after sharting?


----------



## Big Fat Frog (Sep 26, 2021)

TransNig said:


> View attachment 2570338
> free merch idea who wants it


I will buy that shirt for $30 and wear it in public


----------



## Paranoia Machine (Sep 26, 2021)

Lame Entropy said:


> Ralph calls this a shart?
> Please, this is womanly. Observe how the other Gunt does it.
> View attachment 2569339



Jesus fucking christ.
That sounded like a dealer shuffling a deck of cards.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Sep 26, 2021)

Was he sharted from frontal ass or a rear one?


----------



## starborn427614 (Sep 26, 2021)

The simplicity of the headline is what does it for me.


----------



## NynchLiggers (Sep 26, 2021)

How many years the Gunt even has to live?


----------



## Probably a deer (Sep 26, 2021)

Every time I think this man has hit the bottom of the barrel, he gets a shovel and digs lower.


----------



## Glowie (Sep 26, 2021)

Insanely Retarded said:


> Remember that Ralph has admitted that he does not wear underwear.
> His chair must be a biohazard, especially after this stream.


The man is a biohazard on two legs, be thankful that you're near him.
Incontinent crack.


----------



## Hüftpriester (Sep 26, 2021)

How long was the pig sitting in a puddle of his own shit? Absolutely disgusting, even by his standards. Does it get any more grotesque?


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Sep 26, 2021)

Reminds me a classic game:
Don't Shit your Pants


----------



## RussianParasite (Sep 26, 2021)

Hüftpriester said:


> How long was the pig sitting in a puddle of his own shit? Absolutely disgusting, even by his standards. Does it get any more grotesque?
> View attachment 2570463


Is everyone here forgetting about his scat fetish? Sitting in his own shit while streaming probably felt like ecstasy to Mr. Piggy.


----------



## Hüftpriester (Sep 26, 2021)

RussianParasite said:


> Is everyone here forgetting about his scat fetish? Sitting in his on shit while streaming probably felt like ecstasy to Mr. Piggy.


That was my first thought as well. He probably got up to finish himself off and didn't even bother changing his pants.


----------



## Ketamine Kat (Sep 26, 2021)

Sad that this is literally the highlight of a figuratively shitty stream.

This cow's been milked for all its worth at this point.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Sep 26, 2021)

RussianParasite said:


> Is everyone here forgetting about his scat fetish? Sitting in his on shit while streaming probably felt like ecstasy to Mr. Piggy.


How much do you want to bet Ralph has some Pajeet blood in him that will disqualify him from the ethnostate. Why else do you think he was attracted to Nora.


----------



## AltisticRight (Sep 26, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> How much do you want to bet Ralph has some Pajeet blood in him that will disqualify him from the ethnostate. Why else do you think he was attracted to Nora.


Because he is a scat fetishist coprophiliac.


----------



## Cripple (Sep 26, 2021)

Advice said:


> @Delicious Diversity thanks for the tip
> View attachment 2568487


Ralph + Chantal = OTP ❤


----------



## Kreitani (Sep 26, 2021)

Advice said:


> @Delicious Diversity thanks for the tip
> View attachment 2568487


DISGUSTING


----------



## Moist Unguentine (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Haint (Sep 26, 2021)

Que the clip of Chris farting outloud in the con panel. Ralph really is trying to be the next Chris!


----------



## Danke (Sep 26, 2021)

How can someone literally watch this fat oompaloompa legitimately? If I heard someone I Idolize shit himself and moan about it, I'd throw my computer in the bath with me.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 26, 2021)

Hüftpriester said:


> How long was the pig sitting in a puddle of his own shit? Absolutely disgusting, even by his standards. Does it get any more grotesque?
> View attachment 2570463


Imagine being even more disgusting than an adult baby who at least wears a diaper.


----------



## PaK 44 (Sep 26, 2021)

God, we already have enough fat fucks shitting themselves. The gunt comes for Nicholas Perry!


----------



## Burd Turglar (Sep 26, 2021)

Ralph+ass napkins saga?


----------



## Hüftpriester (Sep 26, 2021)

Someone alert Tariq Nasheed that a suspected white supremacist needs to wash his ass. He's the only man with the skillset to stop this madness.


----------



## Kreitani (Sep 26, 2021)

Spectre_06 said:


> That was a shart, not a fart.


Gunt's Fart and Shart


----------



## Fuck Taxes (Sep 26, 2021)

NulWillBecomeTranny said:


> I'm serious. I have nothing but contempt for you and I'm tired of pretending I don't. I tolerate religion because it keeps people less intelligent than me in line.





arabianights said:


> haha
> oh you clown you
> doesn't he look ADORABLE with his new fedora guys?


In the name of Allah, behave yourselves before I give you a taste of my shoe.


----------



## AmazingEagle (Sep 26, 2021)

Advice said:


> @Delicious Diversity thanks for the tip
> View attachment 2568487


Talk about a chocolate surprise.


----------



## Oliveoil (Sep 26, 2021)

No no that was FAK NEWS!


----------



## AmazingEagle (Sep 26, 2021)

Oliveoil said:


> No no that was FAK NEWS!
> View attachment 2571230


Do you smell that?


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Sep 26, 2021)

Is this what we've come to? cataloguing every single fart of some deranged jew loving fatso?

the answer is yes. and it's beautiful.


----------



## WinnieTheJew (Sep 26, 2021)

Advice said:


> @Delicious Diversity thanks for the tip
> View attachment 2568487


Walmart moment.


----------



## Null (Sep 26, 2021)

Oliveoil said:


> No no that was FAK NEWS!
> View attachment 2571230


it's nawt poooooooooooooooooooooooooo

also lol @ that lawyer language for "in our sector". He can't say white identitarianism or whatever because he'd eat even more shit to self-identify as that, so he has to say "our sector" and let his dullard fans fill in the gaps.

he also says "our sector" but he says elsewhere that he's not not far right or racist or whatever, he's simply "killstream", but he still wants to pander to the low IQ flock that Nick Fuentes brings along with him.


----------



## Fireman Sam (Sep 26, 2021)

*Haha poopoo fart brap brap baby! Saving the West by SHARTING OURSELVES!*


Null said:


> it's nawt poooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> also lol @ that lawyer language for "in our sector". He can't say white identitarianism or whatever because he'd eat even more shit to self-identify as that, so he has to say "our sector" and let his dullard fans fill in the gaps.
> 
> he also says "our sector" but he says elsewhere that he's not not far right or racist or whatever, he's simply "killstream", but he still wants to pander to the low IQ flock that Nick Fuentes brings along with him.


It's almost as if whoever the fuck he's pandering to is such an irrelevant group of weirdos that he can't really identify with any constructed movement or political ideology, instead it's "le /ourguys/" as a filler for literally only people he 100% agrees with, and people wonder why there's so much infighting and shitflinging among such circles..


----------



## Fools Idol (Sep 26, 2021)

He sounded like he got off to us hearing that.


----------



## Spud Stacker (Sep 26, 2021)

All rise for the Ralph Republic's national anthem...




_- repurposed from an old meme, someone of musical ability feel free to tweak the lyrics to reflect the gunt mythos better -_


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Sep 26, 2021)

horse with tits pants of shit


----------



## Sam Losco (Sep 26, 2021)

That snorefest was the biggest event for 2021? Wow. Wow.


----------



## Insane In The Membrane (Sep 26, 2021)

The biggest event will be when Gunt and Nickels team up for January 6th 2.0 that is if Gunt isn't locked up following his January 5th trial.


----------



## Pill Cosby (Sep 26, 2021)

This is how I imagine Ralph and Pantsu's relationship.


----------



## RollingRock (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Sep 26, 2021)

Random.txt is gaining self-awareness...


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Sep 26, 2021)

Reminder: the man doesn't wear underwear.


----------



## make_it_so (Sep 26, 2021)

Advice said:


> @Delicious Diversity thanks for the tip
> View attachment 2568487


He almost sounded like he enjoyed it.


----------



## Throwing Romans (Sep 26, 2021)

make_it_so said:


> He almost sounded like he enjoyed it.


This is a man who stuck his fucking thumb into a girls asshole as he was fucking her and sniffed it. Of course he enjoyed it.


----------



## Shiggy Diggster (Sep 26, 2021)

Throwing Romans said:


> This is a man who stuck his fucking thumb into a girls asshole as he was fucking her and sniffed it. Of course he enjoyed it.


Once it was revealed that the cosplay thing Scatsu wore in Vegas was in fact ABDL fetish clothing, it all snapped into place. That house must fucking reek like a portapotty.


----------



## Haint (Sep 26, 2021)

Shiggy Diggster said:


> Once it was revealed that the cosplay thing Scatsu wore in Vegas was in fact ABDL fetish clothing, it all snapped into place. That house must fucking reek like a portapotty.


Fatties rarely notice their own smell.


----------



## HarblMcDavid (Sep 26, 2021)

The real question in my mind is if the shart heard 'round the world will be another meme like The Gunt which sticks and bothers Ralph for years to come. We can only hope.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 26, 2021)

HarblMcDavid said:


> The real question in my mind is if the shart heard 'round the world will be another meme like The Gunt which sticks and bothers Ralph for years to come. We can only hope.


You don't really come back from shitting yourself and then sitting in it like a disgusting retard for several minutes, while pretending nobody knows you just sharted yourself.


----------



## Niggernerd (Sep 26, 2021)

Advice said:


> @Delicious Diversity thanks for the tip
> View attachment 2568487


True and honest southern gentleman


----------



## Burd Turglar (Sep 26, 2021)

As a true southern gentleman, I have smelled gross fat fucks like Ralph before. This is the nigga that makes you walk out the Krogers shaking your head.


----------



## b0o0pinsn0o0tz (Sep 26, 2021)

I'm just here to point out Ralph has a poo poo fetish and sharting made his little pecker hard.


----------



## DwayneTheSockJohnson (Sep 26, 2021)

Got some leaked footage of the shart


----------



## Evan_Wynn_D (Sep 26, 2021)

Honest question, how do you shit yourself in the middle of a stream and still keep an audience? Here's what I want to know: If you were to shit yourself during a live stream and I was watching, how would I react? Would I just stop watching? Would I pause the stream and yell at you through the mic, as if the stream was a TV and I was broadcasting to viewers? Or would I laugh at you and tell you that it was funny? Most importantly, are you still streaming the shit you shat on yourself at that very moment? I mean, how long of a stream was that and how long after would you still have the stream up? 

I really want to know because it's something that I don't get at all. I mean, it's embarrassing, but it's also hilarious.


----------



## CheeseCrackers (Sep 26, 2021)

is there a replay or clips from the fuck  trovo stream? i dont wanna paypig to see the bloodsport parts


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Sep 26, 2021)

I <3 Cheese And Crackers said:


> is there a replay or clips from the fuck  trovo stream? i dont wanna paypig to see the bloodsport parts


It's on the front page for fucks sake!


----------



## CheeseCrackers (Sep 26, 2021)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> It's on the front page for fucks sake!


its only a clip of ralph shitting himself. im looking for the bloodsport fights


----------



## Insane In The Membrane (Sep 26, 2021)

Evan_Wynn_D said:


> Honest question, how do you shit yourself in the middle of a stream and still keep an audience? Here's what I want to know: If you were to shit yourself during a live stream and I was watching, how would I react? Would I just stop watching? Would I pause the stream and yell at you through the mic, as if the stream was a TV and I was broadcasting to viewers? Or would I laugh at you and tell you that it was funny? Most importantly, are you still streaming the shit you shat on yourself at that very moment? I mean, how long of a stream was that and how long after would you still have the stream up?
> 
> I really want to know because it's something that I don't get at all. I mean, it's embarrassing, but it's also hilarious.


Simple, Ralph's audiences are degenerate mental infants. The fact that they continue to support him after the sex tape is indication.


----------



## Weeb Slinger (Sep 26, 2021)

Advice said:


> @Delicious Diversity thanks for the tip
> View attachment 2568487


Every so often, the whiskey infused tornado, that is the life of Ethan Ralph, ceases in its attempts to whip clotty globules of deep fried semen into the vaginas of girls who are too slow-witted to close their legs in time. The cotton plantations of America's Deep South no longer reverberate with the whispered echoes of his slanderous bellowing. For a rare moment we are offered a glimpse of the creature who squats in the eye of the storm; the little brother the Buddha never talks about: A morbidly obese man, aged in his mid 30s, but old before his time, shitting himself live on the Internet; his reaction one of self-disgust, paired with the resignation of someone for whom faecal incontinence is a frequent, albeit unwelcome occurrence. 

This is the true essence of Ralph; L'Eau de Ralph, if you can stomach that mental image. The bluster; the rages, building on the momentum of a lifetime of poor choices, are a smokescreen, hiding the spectacle of a body and soul rotting in tandem. 

Does anybody give him more than five years? I think that he may actually die before Boogie. May will trot around town in her widow's weeds carrying a small portion of his ashes in the ridiculous man purse that he purchased in Vegas.


----------



## Advice (Sep 26, 2021)

I <3 Cheese And Crackers said:


> its only a clip of ralph shitting himself. im looking for the bloodsport "fights"


Ralph said the full 24 hours should be up on Odysee in a day or two in, cut up in parts or segments.


----------



## AltisticRight (Sep 26, 2021)

Oliveoil said:


> No no that was FAK NEWS!
> View attachment 2571230


"Biggest event in our sector".
The biggest event in "our sector":
- about 1100 viewers at maximum across 2 platform, one which he's illegally on
- people with both platform's tabs open counts as 2
- More dead air than an incubation chamber
- Trovo and Tencent must be shaking in their leaky communist boots
- Tencent's stock crashed after this huge event
Oh




- Then Trovo must be taking significant blowback from their users for banning a bunch of wignat grifters




Welcome to reality, leaky piggy.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 26, 2021)

Advice said:


> Ralph said the full 24 hours should be up on Odysee in a day or two in, cut up in parts or segments.


Is he keeping the part where he shat himself and then sat around in a pool of his own greasy booze diarrhea pretending nothing had happened?


----------



## SBG (Sep 26, 2021)

Fireman Sam said:


> *Haha poopoo fart brap brap baby! Saving the West by SHARTING OURSELVES!*
> 
> It's almost as if whoever the fuck he's pandering to is such an irrelevant group of weirdos that he can't really identify with any constructed movement or political ideology, instead it's "le /ourguys/" as a filler for literally only people he 100% agrees with, and people wonder why there's so much infighting and shitflinging among such circles..


I think it's because a lot of white nationalists (or however they want to define themselves) believe in the idea that they can avoid being labeled anything by saying they don't accept the label. They saw some weirdo far leftists say they're not really into cultural Marxism or socialism or whatever else (while at the same time displaying those exact beliefs), and figured hey if they can avoid those labels by saying they don't accept the label then why can't they? 

As a result of doing this shit for years they're now in this autistic place where a lot of them vehemently deny being part of any group whatsoever.


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Sep 26, 2021)

SBG said:


> I think it's because a lot of white nationalists (or however they want to define themselves) believe in the idea that they can avoid being labeled anything by saying they don't accept the label. They saw some weirdo far leftists say they're not really into cultural Marxism or socialism or whatever else (while at the same time displaying those exact beliefs), and figured hey if they can avoid those labels by saying they don't accept the label then why can't they?
> 
> As a result of doing this shit for years they're now in this autistic place where a lot of them vehemently deny being part of any group whatsoever.


They just grift to a particular crowd because they will pay money. It's not they believe in this shit, they'll just say whatever if it is dollar signs.


----------



## The Hard R (Sep 26, 2021)

High Tea said:


> Ralph tweeted that she went to visit her parents this weekend, missing a doctor's appointment


Last time his baby momma went to her parents it didn't work out so well.


----------



## MeltyTW (Sep 26, 2021)

Evan_Wynn_D said:


> Honest question, how do you shit yourself in the middle of a stream and still keep an audience?


you keep grinding it out in poverty with laughable viewer counts because youre too stubborn to admit youre embarrassing yourself and take a break or even stop streaming,


----------



## Davis O'Shaughnessy (Sep 26, 2021)

after a couple of quite drab weeks, there is something wholesome about laughing at a fatso shitting himself. Thanks Ethan.


----------



## Spectre_06 (Sep 26, 2021)

Evan_Wynn_D said:


> Honest question, how do you shit yourself in the middle of a stream and still keep an audience?


You're talking about people whose only exercise in life is the mental gymnastics they perform when they try to explain why Mundane Matt being a flaggot was bad, but Ralph being a flaggot is okay.  They're not the smartest people.


----------



## Thomas Highway (Sep 26, 2021)

Spectre_06 said:


> You're talking about people whose only exercise in life is the mental gymnastics they perform when they try to explain why Mundane Matt being a flaggot was bad, but Ralph being a flaggot is okay.  They're not the smartest people.



You are a giant faggot and should stop posting.


----------



## Gone Ham (Sep 26, 2021)

Spectre_06 said:


> They're not the smartest people.


Neither are you faggot


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Sep 26, 2021)

Thomas Highway said:


> You are a giant faggot and should stop posting.


Just go post it on his profile and stop shitting up every thing like a weird stalker. We know.


----------



## Thomas Highway (Sep 26, 2021)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> Just go post it on his profile and stop shitting up every thing like a weird stalker. We know.




wat?

I don't understand your point. You also seem to be a huge pussy who does not allow profile visits.


----------



## veri (Sep 26, 2021)

Advice said:


> Ralph said the full 24 hours should be up on Odysee in a day or two in, cut up in parts or segments.



a shart that big would take days to process. hope it doesn’t crash the website


----------



## woodfromwell (Sep 26, 2021)

Insane In The Membrane said:


> Simple, Ralph's audiences are degenerate mental infants. The fact that they continue to support him after the sex tape is indication.


but how long did he sit in the shit after publicly soiling himself?


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Sep 27, 2021)

woodfromwell said:


> but how long did he sit in the shit after publicly soiling himself?


Multiple minutes.


----------



## Captain Manning (Sep 27, 2021)

Zelos Wilder said:


> I cannot wait to see Ralph justify this.


Since it was a shart, I suppose he could try referring people to these two pieces of classic literature.


----------



## Paranoia Machine (Sep 27, 2021)

How much do you want to bet that Ralph needs one of these?


----------



## Fireman Sam (Sep 27, 2021)

SBG said:


> I think it's because a lot of white nationalists (or however they want to define themselves) believe in the idea that they can avoid being labeled anything by saying they don't accept the label. They saw some weirdo far leftists say they're not really into cultural Marxism or socialism or whatever else (while at the same time displaying those exact beliefs), and figured hey if they can avoid those labels by saying they don't accept the label then why can't they?
> 
> As a result of doing this shit for years they're now in this autistic place where a lot of them vehemently deny being part of any group whatsoever.


That's very plausible. And even when people rallied around certain named movements such as alt right or whatever, it was such a loose term with no real defined goals except "we want ethnostate lol" it was doomed from the start.
You have podcasts dedicated to shitting on other podcasts, forums discussing the gayest ops, discord groups being systematically doxed and exposed because they're retards who use discord despite even their very leaders saying "that's a honeypot", I would say they don't really _know_ what they want, but rather they're pissed off with the world and how blatantly aggressive the media is against white people as a whole and decided "well we need to do something about this", I can understand the sense of community but the few times these circles ever do anything IRL it always ends up as a complete disaster. Be it the obvious trap that Charlottesville was (something that makes the news for a few weeks no less!), or The Gunt himself waddling outside of his hog den getting up to autistic shenanigans while recording his dumb ass for everyone to see.
Also Ralph sharted.


----------



## Queen Of The Harpies (Sep 27, 2021)

Did he stick his finger in his butt hole and smell it afterwards?


----------



## GuntN7 (Sep 27, 2021)

The chat highlights
(TL;DR) the comment of the marathon goes to...






Spoiler: gunt













































​


----------



## purpleflurp (Sep 27, 2021)

Fireman Sam said:


> You have podcasts dedicated to shitting on other podcasts, forums discussing the gayest ops, discord groups being systematically doxed and exposed because they're retards who use discord despite even their very leaders saying "that's a honeypot", I would say they don't really _know_ what they want, but rather they're pissed off with the world and how blatantly aggressive the media is against white people as a whole and decided "well we need to do something about this",


This is what happens when you give a bunch of tech-illiterate people free reign on the internet.


----------



## DewsLit (Sep 27, 2021)

RickestRickCriminal said:


> The chat highlights
> (TL;DR) the comment of the marathon goes to...
> View attachment 2573211
> 
> ...



Nothing says success like the farmers in your chat shitting on you Ralph, and you in turn shitting on yourself.


----------



## Captain Manning (Sep 27, 2021)

Queen Of The Harpies said:


> Did he stick his finger in his butt hole and smell it afterwards?


No, but I noticed from the video it sounded like he was inhaling pretty deeply.

"Everybody loves their own brand." -Fat Bastard, Austin Powers.

I honestly think he does have a shit fetish.


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Sep 27, 2021)

GrinningCat said:


> This cow's been milked for all its worth at this point.


*IT NEVER ENDS*​


----------



## Fapcop (Sep 27, 2021)

Jesus fucking Christ, everyone in this thread should fucking neck themselves out of sheer emberasment.




GrinningCat said:


> Sad that this is literally the highlight of a figuratively shitty stream.
> 
> This cow's been milked for all its worth at this point.


I dunno what’s more embarrassing. Farting on air or faggots who keep insisting he’s a bigtime lolcow and the second coming of CWC and try to desperately milk those dry, dry titties.

Oh wait, it’s the latter! My bad!

Yeah, give me those MATI stickers, I can take it. I’m a big boy.


EDIT: What’s with Null’s and Ethan’s hateboner for each other anyways?  

Can someone explain this?

They’re both big time woke on the JQ, they should have a joint podcast about how Congress is bought and paid for by Israel and jerk each other off while talking about Wars for Israel.

They could call it *Bad Goyim, No Matzah* or something.

I don’t necessarily disagree with them, I just don’t get it, unless there are some homoerotic undertones I didn’t pick up on or something.


----------



## Victim2988 (Sep 27, 2021)

There is no difference between a fat alcoholic perverse shit-smelling retarded felon promoting white nationalism and a fat retard autistic non-binary unemployed soyed manchild promoting marxism-leninism. Both will be eradicated from day one by their own favorite ideology.


----------



## New & Improved Username (Sep 27, 2021)

If Pantsu is as good at laundry as she is at cooking, Ralph better just throw the shart pants in the trash.


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Sep 27, 2021)

Fapcop said:


> faggots who keep insisting he’s a bigtime lolcow and the second coming of CWC


I've never seen one of these people but I did see a morbidly obese man shart live and it was pretty funny


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Sep 27, 2021)

vulg said:


> femoid time
> View attachment 2569317View attachment 2569324
> which one of you will be her daddy and fart in her mouth
> 
> ...


Fug, where did they dig up an IRL Mass Effect Andromeda character.


----------



## KaiserBlade (Sep 27, 2021)

Battlecruiser3000ad said:


> Fug, where did they dig up an IRL Mass Effect Andromeda character.


We'll likely never know, but a laboratory somewhere is missing a Body Snatcher or two.


----------



## Big Fat Frog (Sep 27, 2021)

RickestRickCriminal said:


> The chat highlights
> (TL;DR) the comment of the marathon goes to...
> View attachment 2573211
> 
> ...


I can’t believe I missed all that because some janny chat-banned me for JDanks420 posting


----------



## heathercho (Sep 27, 2021)

Fapcop said:


> Jesus fucking Christ, everyone in this thread should fucking neck themselves out of sheer emberasment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who should be turn our attention to, wise one?

Ralph isn't the second coming of CWC. He's not even a low tier ADF. We have plenty of those to laugh at. Lots of niche ones too like Misty Henry.

But you know what he is? A shit person who shits on air and sniff shit from babyshitter's buttholes. That's funny. Why is that a problem to you?
Are you upset that we're insulting him?


----------



## RichardRApe (Sep 27, 2021)

Captain Manning said:


> "Everybody loves their own brand." -Fat Bastard, Austin Powers.


"I've never been brand specific." -Ethan Ralph, Ronnie Ralph's bastard son


----------



## The First Fag (Sep 27, 2021)

CharlesBarkley said:


> DAMN YOU JAWSH CONNER MOON - THAT FAGGOT USED HIS PEDO COCK ON MY ASSHOOOLE MAKING IT LOOSE AND CAUSING ME TO SHIT MYSELF!


It hurts that I can imagine him saying that unironically. Though nowhere near as much as the image of that hurting.



instythot said:


> Nickocado avocado has shit himself in videos, I think. Backdoor accidents happen for him often enough that he has a song for it
> 
> What will Ethan Ralph's brown surprise song be?


Please god no


----------



## AltisticRight (Sep 27, 2021)

KWF's autism thunderdome is more entertaining than the piggy's worthless streams.


----------



## The First Fag (Sep 27, 2021)

NulWillBecomeTranny said:


> I'm serious. I have nothing but contempt for you and I'm tired of pretending I don't. I tolerate religion because it keeps people less intelligent than me in line.


As a high functioning autist, even I have to rate that shit as autistic.


----------



## UCantCCPMe (Sep 27, 2021)

Here's the irony Ralph. Had you not decided to copy Daddy Dick and put yourself on cam, you could have had plausible deniability.

*brap*
_"Aw Gator, that was really nasty, you need to excuse yourself"_

then you two do some kind back and forth that spirals into you eventually beating Gator back into his kennel. Ya fucked up Ralph, ya done fucked up.


----------



## HarblMcDavid (Sep 27, 2021)

Fapcop said:


> EDIT: What’s with Null’s and Ethan’s hateboner for each other anyways?
> 
> Can someone explain this?


I get that you're baitposting, but since the road to the hateboner isn't immediately clear because logically, there's no reason for it, I'll bite.

So, despite a few years of being friendly online with each other, Ralph acquired the hateboner for Null after Null did a stream where he joked that maybe it is "time to sacrifice Ralph to the corn".

That's it. That joke was what triggered it.

The context for why the joke was made is not simple (if you want to spend a week learning the lore, find the Simpspiracy trashfire thread) but basically the context was the huge amount of bad blood towards Ralph and how that blew back on everyone around Ralph (in this case, to the point of people, including Null, losing monthly income), the joke solution to this problem being...well you get the idea.

Ever since Ralph has been full BPD girlfriend who got dumped mode and Null has been poking back.


----------



## instythot (Sep 27, 2021)

NulWillBecomeTranny said:


> I'm serious. I have nothing but contempt for you and I'm tired of pretending I don't. I tolerate religion because it keeps people less intelligent than me in line.


Hey, @AltisticRight can we get the top hat changed to fedora?


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Sep 27, 2021)

instythot said:


> Hey, @AltisticRight can we get the top hat changed to fedora?


That's more of a @Null thing for Xenforo, IIRC only admins can change/add/remove emotes.


----------



## Spectre_06 (Sep 27, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> KWF's autism thunderdome is more entertaining than the piggy's worthless streams.


That's why he reads it during streams, and dedicates sections of his shows to reading what we say in it.  Ralph knows this is the truth.


----------



## Kier (Sep 27, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> I've said it before, but Ralph definitely has a severe chronic case of Acid Relux. Just the way he clears his throat constantly. Of course, one symptom of all of this is regular Diarrhea since the stomach acid just dissolves your shit. I bet Ralph shits himself regularly.


Acid Reflux symptoms are also very closely tied to Ulcers. Maybe that GOSH DARN JAWSHUWA MOON used his supreme powers of torment to burn holes in Ethan Ralph's stomach


----------



## Cliff em all (Sep 27, 2021)

Captain Manning said:


> No, but I noticed from the video it sounded like he was inhaling pretty deeply.
> 
> "Everybody loves their own brand." -Fat Bastard, Austin Powers.
> 
> I honestly think he does have a shit fetish.


in the gunt tape he literally thumbs fai's ass and sniffs


----------



## Cliff em all (Sep 27, 2021)

Sorry for doubleposting but Ralph, you had a 24 hour livestream, filled with autists, and all you could manage a 20 page thread, most of that based off a couple seconds of you shitting yourself. Congratulations, your show is now the Kumite, and you're the new tonka.


----------



## thegooddoctor (Sep 27, 2021)

Advice said:


> @Delicious Diversity thanks for the tip
> View attachment 2568487


Ffs, this man puts Chris’s incontinence to shame


----------



## Paranoia Machine (Sep 27, 2021)

NulWillBecomeTranny said:


> I'm serious. I have nothing but contempt for you and I'm tired of pretending I don't. I tolerate religion because it keeps people less intelligent than me in line.


This post is a prime example that as well as having a tophat sticker, we need a fedora sticker.

This dude is euphoric.


----------



## Captain Manning (Sep 27, 2021)

HarblMcDavid said:


> I get that you're baitposting, but since the road to the hateboner isn't immediately clear because logically, there's no reason for it, I'll bite.
> 
> So, despite a few years of being friendly online with each other, Ralph acquired the hateboner for Null after Null did a stream where he joked that maybe it is "time to sacrifice Ralph to the corn".
> 
> ...


From my point of view, Ralph plays up the whole "Null vs. Ralph" angle _far _more than Null. Null's main contribution to this seems to be taking the occasional shot at Ralph, and then letting nature run its course here on KF. Case in point, Null simply added two words ("Ralph sharted") into Happenings, and we're off to the races. He didn't even make and post the video clip of the shart heard 'round the Internet.

Whenever Null (or even just KF) gets under Ralph's skin, Ralph basically chimps out and equates Null to Carlos the fuckin' Jackal. Claiming, _inter alia_, that the "authorities" are closing in on him for various unspecified or ridiculous reasons. All the while, Ralph conveniently omits the part where the Commonwealth of Virginia has the Sword of Damocles hanging over his head _right now_ in the form of a criminal case. Projection much?

I'm sure there's plenty of people that don't like Null. Perhaps even people in this very thread. But I'm also sure most (if not all) of them would rather be in Null's shoes than Ralph's right about now. Unless they're fucking brain damaged.

TL;DR: People fling shit at Ralph because of Ralph. Not out of some sense of loyalty to Null. Ralph became a cow "organically," and people still talk about Ralph here because he _keeps fucking up_ and has no absolutely no chill. He's a cow through and through.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 27, 2021)

Captain Manning said:


> He didn't even make and post the video clip of the shart heard 'round the Internet.


He adamantly refused to create a Gunt subforum until it was completely undeniable that Ralph had become a complete lolcow.


----------



## Captain Manning (Sep 27, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> He adamantly refused to create a Gunt subforum until it was completely undeniable that Ralph had become a complete lolcow.


It is a good thing too, because the number of people and topics that surround the Gunt now constitute more branches than exist on the Tree of Sephiroth.


----------



## NulWillBecomeTranny (Sep 27, 2021)

Paranoia Machine said:


> This post is a prime example that as well as having a tophat sticker, we need a fedora sticker.
> 
> This dude is euphoric.


You can't beat me with facts and logic so you have to resort to ad hominem stickers. I don't own a fedora. Okay?


----------



## HarblMcDavid (Sep 27, 2021)

Captain Manning said:


> From my point of view, Ralph plays up the whole "Null vs. Ralph" angle _far _more than Null. Null's main contribution to this seems to be taking the occasional shot at Ralph, and then letting nature run its course here on KF. Case in point, Null simply added two words ("Ralph sharted") into Happenings, and we're off to the races. He didn't even make and post the video clip of the shart heard 'round the Internet.
> 
> Whenever Null (or even just KF) gets under Ralph's skin, Ralph basically chimps out and equates Null to Carlos the fuckin' Jackal. Claiming, _inter alia_, that the "authorities" are closing in on him for various unspecified or ridiculous reasons. All the while, Ralph conveniently omits the part where the Commonwealth of Virginia has the Sword of Damocles hanging over his head _right now_ in the form of a criminal case. Projection much?
> 
> ...


I generally agree, and I think your thesis matches mine for the most part though you may have misinterpreted what I meant by "poking back" and "blew back" so allow me to clarify just in case.

I used "poking" as minimizing term to imply that the antagonism was primarily coming from Ralph, and "blew back" was used to avoid the paragraphs long summary of the fallout from that situation about how the series of events Ralph set in motion caused damage to, in most cases quite seriously, the people around Ralph, even if they weren't directly fucked with by those fucking with Ralph and Dick during the Simpspiracy drama.

Which again speaks to the silliness of the situation; Ralph was central to the Simpspiracy blowing up like it did (both because of his actions and existing animus towards him due to previous actions) and the snowball of drama that followed caused extensive damage to people around Ralph and unrelated people on NP2, easily making it the most damaging thing he has ever been involved in causing, yet the joking jab about sacrificing Ralph to the corn was enough to send him into full thermonuclear launch mode ever since.


----------



## Sam Losco (Sep 27, 2021)

Part 1 is up behind the paywall:


I'm getting it now and will compress it and put it on Mega.


----------



## Trout and Tears (Sep 27, 2021)

Fapcop said:


> Jesus fucking Christ, everyone in this thread should fucking neck themselves out of sheer emberasment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello gaydur


----------



## Captain Manning (Sep 27, 2021)

HarblMcDavid said:


> I generally agree, and I think your thesis matches mine for the most part though you may have misinterpreted what I meant by "poking back" and "blew back" so allow me to clarify just in case.


No, I _got _it.

I am backing up what you're saying, and mainly replying for the benefit of @Fapcop. 

Who, might I say, seems to be an ignoramus. Or Gaydur. But I repeat myself. 

Ralph wants Null to be his supervillain nemesis. Problem is, Null doesn't give enough of a shit to assume that role. I've always assumed the majority of things Null does around here involves fixing broken shit on the site backend, or something like that. _Not _plotting the Gunt's downfall.



HarblMcDavid said:


> Which again speaks to the silliness of the situation; Ralph was central to the Simpspiracy blowing up like it did (both because of his actions and existing animus towards him due to previous actions) and the snowball of drama that followed caused extensive damage to people around Ralph and unrelated people on NP2, easily making it the most damaging thing he has ever been involved in causing, yet the joking jab about sacrificing Ralph to the corn was enough to send him into full thermonuclear launch mode ever since.


Ralph is one of those people that is absolutely positively incapable of taking personal responsibility for his own actions. It's why he's terminally fucked, and I hope Virginia gets their pound of flesh.


----------



## Sam Losco (Sep 27, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> Part 1 is up behind the paywall:
> View attachment 2575382
> 
> I'm getting it now and will compress it and put it on Mega.


8.9GB down to 2.8GB








						File on MEGA
					






					mega.nz
				




Also, Ralph is high and once again didn't put it in a proper category, so once it gets bumped out of the Recents list, no one will be able to find it. Same for a recent midday show he did about the PPP drama. He's also fucked up a lot of air dates recently.


----------



## Realistic Elephant (Sep 27, 2021)

Fapcop said:


> Jesus fucking Christ, everyone in this thread should fucking neck themselves out of sheer emberasment.
> 
> I dunno what’s more embarrassing. Farting on air or faggots who keep insisting he’s a bigtime lolcow and the second coming of CWC and try to desperately milk those dry, dry titties.
> 
> ...


My dude, I don't want to speak for Null but I am pretty damn sure he doesn't have a hateboner for a forgettable white trash loser like Ethan Ralph, nor does he care that said white trash loser exists.  

We mock Ralph because he is the human equivalent of dogshit.


----------



## Spicboyskafan (Sep 27, 2021)

Advice said:


> @Delicious Diversity thanks for the tip
> View attachment 2568487


You smell like you sharted SHARTED, harded HARDED
deadbeat dad, Jewish tranny wife, nigga you retarded


----------



## AltisticRight (Sep 28, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> 8.9GB down to 2.8GB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've shed off more raw pounds from his horrible video files than all participants of the weight loss challenge combined.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Sep 28, 2021)

Fireman Sam said:


> That's very plausible. And even when people rallied around certain named movements such as alt right or whatever, it was such a loose term with no real defined goals except "we want ethnostate lol" it was doomed from the start.
> You have podcasts dedicated to shitting on other podcasts, forums discussing the gayest ops, discord groups being systematically doxed and exposed because they're retards who use discord despite even their very leaders saying "that's a honeypot", I would say they don't really _know_ what they want, but rather they're pissed off with the world and how blatantly aggressive the media is against white people as a whole and decided "well we need to do something about this", I can understand the sense of community but the few times these circles ever do anything IRL it always ends up as a complete disaster. Be it the obvious trap that Charlottesville was (something that makes the news for a few weeks no less!), or The Gunt himself waddling outside of his hog den getting up to autistic shenanigans while recording his dumb ass for everyone to see.
> Also Ralph sharted.


Regarding alt-right/white national/trumptards:




Hi Ralph, LBJ is describing YOU and your kind


----------



## NulWillBecomeTranny (Sep 28, 2021)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> Regarding alt-right/white national/trumptards:
> View attachment 2576766
> Hi Ralph, LBJ is describing YOU and your kind



Racists BTFO by democrats. Seriously though how long until the white devil realizes that the top 20% of blacks are better than the bottom 20% of white people?


----------



## Dumb Bitch Smoothie (Sep 28, 2021)

Ralph assumes that people are trying to take him down because they're envious or he's better or whatever he can think of to rev his own engine.

He refuses to believe that people are making fun of him because he's everything he calls everyone else. He is constantly in denial and deflects it by pointing fingers and NO Uing people until they shut up and he can pretend he victorious and not just a retard getting into slap fights over people pointing out that he is in fact....

*A retard*.


----------



## Ragnarlodbrok (Sep 28, 2021)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> Regarding alt-right/white national/trumptards:
> View attachment 2576766
> Hi Ralph, LBJ is describing YOU and your kind


Well thats kinda retarded as Ralph is more like LBJ in this instance. Ralph dosen't harbour ill feelings towards blacks or spics, infact he whishes he was black. He voted for Obama twice, hes obsessed with sportsball and rap. Hes into cuck pornography and his longest relationship was interracial.
 Hes just using the current poltical undercurrents to grift. By convincing 80 iq people like Dingo or Rand to donate to him by paying basic bitch lipservice to right wing talking points. When he actually couldn't give a fuck less.


----------



## MeltyTW (Sep 28, 2021)

Ragnarlodbrok said:


> and his longest relationship was interracial.


i wonder if ralph being forced to simp for an immigration process he in reality probably tard raged at hard put a severe strain on that relationship. also lol at him pretending hes a principled non hypocrite with that when he didnt have a choice in the matter anyway and would definitely subvert it if he could or thought he could.


----------



## TV's Adam West (Sep 28, 2021)

Remember Ralph, it's important to practice good hygiene, at least if you wanna run with my team.


----------



## Realistic Elephant (Sep 28, 2021)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> Regarding alt-right/white national/trumptards:
> View attachment 2576766
> Hi Ralph, LBJ is describing YOU and your kind


To be fair, I don't think Ralph has ever made enough money in his life to actually owe federal income tax.


----------



## AltisticRight (Sep 28, 2021)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> Regarding alt-right/white national/trumptards:
> View attachment 2576766
> Hi Ralph, LBJ is describing YOU and your kind


What's in Ralph's pockets anyway? A couple trashburgers, a bottle of Pfizer Xanax, and? 

Might worth the effort to rob this broke wigger if the xannies weren't outdated since he inherited them from Sandra.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Sep 28, 2021)

Realistic Elephant said:


> To be fair, I don't think Ralph has ever made enough money in his life to actually owe federal income tax.


That French Bitcoin donation would be the exception. He had at least a 25k gain in Bitcoin which 12.5k is taxable income. Combine that with his income scattered throughout the year and he should be paying tax especially once he gets audited by the IRS for claiming all his makers mark expenses


----------



## Realistic Elephant (Sep 28, 2021)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> That French Bitcoin donation would be the exception. He had at least a 25k gain in Bitcoin which 12.5k is taxable income. Combine that with his income scattered throughout the year and he should be paying tax especially once he gets audited by the IRS for claiming all his makers mark expenses



True, although it's hard for me to figure out what the realized gain would be on the donated Bitcoin.  The cost basis would be whatever it was on the date of death and the gain whatever he sold it for.

It is pretty depressing to think that someone contemplating suicide in France of all places would give their bitcoins to an uncultured hick like Ralph and a clown like Nick Fuentes.  If I couldn't find a more noble use of the funds, I'd rather just sell the coins, take the cash and burn it.


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (Sep 28, 2021)

Shitted In My Pants as Performed By Goro Akechi
					

just Goro Akechi dancing to the hit song Shitted In My Pants at the spot in his dads mind boat where his dads mind son shot himSong: https://youtu.be/GWNwwuo...




					www.youtube.com
				




Recap of kikestream.
@Haru Okumura  you might like this.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Sep 28, 2021)

Realistic Elephant said:


> True, although it's hard for me to figure out what the realized gain would be on the donated Bitcoin.  The cost basis would be whatever it was on the date of death and the gain whatever he sold it for.
> 
> It is pretty depressing to think that someone contemplating suicide in France of all places would give their bitcoins to an uncultured hick like Ralph and a clown like Nick Fuentes.  If I couldn't find a more noble use of the funds, I'd rather just sell the coins, take the cash and burn it.


Well thats one smart move from Ralph cause he sold it right away making it a effectively a zero taxable gain. And its not like the French government will be able to collect all the taxes on the dead Frog's estate


----------



## Jeff_the_Thriller (Sep 29, 2021)

Ralph is really asshurt over the shart incident.  Since he's a such tough guy who can take the heat, he's gone a blocking spree on Twitter.  He has the sensitivity of a tween girl with cankles and second-hand clothes.  Check out his Twitter feed, if you can.  Assuming he hasn't preemptively blocked you to prevent you from hurting his tough-as-nails feelings.


----------



## Takodachi (Sep 29, 2021)

Jeff_the_Thriller said:


> Ralph is really asshurt over the shart incident.  Since he's a such tough guy who can take the heat, he's gone a blocking spree on Twitter.  He has the sensitivity of a tween girl with cankles and second-hand clothes.  Check out his Twitter feed, if you can.  Assuming he hasn't preemptively blocked you to prevent you from hurting his tough-as-nails feelings.



?????????
I have never interacted with this man or anything related to him on this account, and only follow my weeb-interests and the @KiwiFarmsDotNet account.
Is this nigger using a block bot?


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Sep 29, 2021)

Jeff_the_Thriller said:


> Check out his Twitter feed, if you can. Assuming he hasn't preemptively blocked you to prevent you from hurting his tough-as-nails feelings.


If you're blocked, use incognito to see his tweets.


----------



## Jeff_the_Thriller (Sep 29, 2021)

Jaded Optimist said:


> If you're blocked, use incognito to see his tweets.


I honestly couldn't care less that Ralph blocked me. If he says anything remotely entertaining it will end up here anyway.

 I thought it was funny that he was absolutely sperging out over something so innocuous as joking that he shit himself on stream. If you soiled yourself, I just own it and move on, like DSP jerking off. He just revealed to the normie Internet that he is very sensitive about his whiskey rotted bowel control issues.


----------



## Evan_Wynn_D (Sep 29, 2021)

Does anyone know if Ralph has shit himself anymore since the other night? It was pretty funny. I'm still pretty shocked that he did in the first place, I mean shit like that is usually just an indicator that his tummy is upset. So either he was just totally psyched up to do a show or he had a full on, balls-to-the-wall 'I'm a good kid' moment and shit himself just so the show could go on. I'm really proud of him, and to be honest, I think he's a better role model now than he was when I first met him. Now he has the balls to just be himself without a lot of wimpiness or anything.

And then on top of it all, I don't think anyone else would have shit themselves quite as much as the rest of us, including Ralph.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Sep 29, 2021)

Takodachi said:


> ?????????
> I have never interacted with this man or anything related to him on this account, and only follow my weeb-interests and the @KiwiFarmsDotNet account.
> Is this nigger using a block bot?
> 
> View attachment 2581075


Yes, probably over a year now. I imagine he gets Gator to maintain it when he accidentally blocks a chick he thinks he can fuck.


----------



## Xolanite (Sep 30, 2021)

“Ralphacado Avocado”


please kill me


----------



## RollingRock (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## School Shooter (Sep 30, 2021)

Watching Ralph meltdown like a complete retard on Twitter has been hilarious.


----------



## Execute All Boomers (Sep 30, 2021)

Ralph is for sure being a wigger burning his last bridges with Nick. Which I bet isn't so happy with him being a deadbeat dad already


----------



## Laura Loomer (Sep 30, 2021)

I've never seen an ass-blast cause this much ass-blastedness


----------



## Commander Gunt (Sep 30, 2021)

Advice said:


> @Delicious Diversity thanks for the tip
> View attachment 2568487


What a fucking cancer on the whole of civilization. It's amazing what happens when you put warning labels on everything for the retards that natural selection should have disposed of long ago.  Fuck, sake.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Sep 30, 2021)

I guess IBS is really living up to it's name! (Hope no one made that joke yet)


----------



## Nevermore Fish (Sep 30, 2021)

The shart heard around the world. The shart that started a war.


----------



## The handsome tard (Sep 30, 2021)

Distant Ranger said:


> Whats up with Ralph and poo ?



More like what is up with lolcows and shit.

Serious, they always have this weird attraction TO shit or some weird behavior INVOLVING shit.

Chris admits he shits himself, there are some lolcows that admit having a shit fetish and etc...

Seems disturbingly recurrent


----------



## FrigginWeeb (Sep 30, 2021)

Still say this should be called The Crappening


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Sep 30, 2021)

Nevermore Fish said:


> The shart heard around the world. The shart that started a war.


Arch Dookie Fartinand?


----------



## Astro Galactic Megalul (Oct 1, 2021)

Please someone make sharting into a ringtone


----------



## Leedsotherkid (Oct 1, 2021)

Whether he actually shit himself or not isn’t as important as his temper tantrum afterwards. You have to love these moments when he loses his shit and provides entertainment for us all. He’s like the kid at school that folks would poke till they flipped out, The hateful level of invective was a sight to behold,once this nerve is tapped out, then we have to find another. This slobs life is the best tradjicomedy I’ve seen in a long time. You couldn’t write this, nobody would believe it.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 1, 2021)

Leedsotherkid said:


> Whether he actually shit himself or not isn’t as important as his temper tantrum afterwards. You have to love these moments when he loses his shit and provides entertainment for us all. He’s like the kid at school that folks would poke till they flipped out, The hateful level of invective was a sight to behold,once this nerve is tapped out, then we have to find another. This slobs life is the best tradjicomedy I’ve seen in a long time. You couldn’t write this, nobody would believe it.


I don't think even a thin-skinned faggot like Ralph would freak out this hard about a fart.  And if you heard the shart, which had to be incredibly loud to be heard so far from the microphone and through 400 pounds of pure fat, it has a really liquid, bubbly sound to it.

He sharted, he sharted huge, and then he sat wallowing in his own shit for a lengthy period of time afterwards.


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Oct 1, 2021)

Astro Galactic Megalul said:


> Please someone make sharting into a ringtone


It's not the best but I'm at work so here's Shart Bandicoot: https://vocaroo.com/1mNv9knAeIfF


----------



## Pill Cosby (Oct 1, 2021)

I managed to find a picture of Ralph's computer chair.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Oct 1, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> I don't think even a thin-skinned faggot like Ralph would freak out this hard about a fart.  And if you heard the shart, which had to be incredibly loud to be heard so far from the microphone and through 400 pounds of pure fat, it has a really liquid, bubbly sound to it.
> 
> He sharted, he sharted huge, and then he sat wallowing in his own shit for a lengthy period of time afterwards.


When I saw this on the front page, I was a little underwhelmed. My first reaction was “Slow news day, I guess.” I listened to it and it was disgusting but not a major event IMO. That’s what has made his turbo tard rage even funnier. And when he said it was “fake news,” I thought he meant someone on KF had doctored the audio to make that wet shit noise I could hear so clearly. But no, he claims there was no sound, no nothing there. 

If this guy was TRYING to self-own, he couldn’t do it more effectively than he does naturally. It’s really rather remarkable.


----------



## getoffmylawn (Oct 1, 2021)

God damn I know this has been said a million times but Ralph is such a disgusting sewer monster. Anyone doubting it was a shart needs to watch his face as the smell hits him.


----------



## Zombie Dealership (Oct 1, 2021)

The Ralpha Male sitting in his own liquid excrement for hours while dipping off-screen occasionally seemingly to drug himself awake again is really 2021 in a nutshell. In with unwarranted hope and optimism and out with a squelch and blaming everyone else to get by. Fucking perfect.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Oct 1, 2021)

I guess the good news is his asshole is still baggy after getting buttfucked in prison. Maybe he’s into pegging like Dax is and May helps him keep it loose. Should make his next prison stint slightly less excruciating.


----------



## FM Bradley (Oct 1, 2021)

John Andrews Stan said:


> I guess the good news is his asshole is still baggy after getting buttfucked in prison. Maybe he’s into pegging like Dax is and May helps him keep it loose. Should make his next prison stint slightly less excruciating.


What's great is that he doesn't seem to understand that this stint in the slammer isn't going to be like the last one, regardless of the term length. Or maybe he does understand, and that's why he's been even more self-destructive than usual.

"I took a swing at a cop" is fine to say in jail. There's no way Gunt can spin his current criminality to make it sound tolerable in GenPop. Sure, it's not like he fucked a baby and wiped his dick on the teddy bear (his fiancee would know more about that) but anyone in there with a daughter is going to should want to fucking shank him.

Additionally, when he last did a stretch, he was a lot healthier and had a tiny bit of brain function and humility left over. Current Model Gunt's overall personality may get him rape-shanked regardless of why he's there.

also * eat shit gunt *


----------



## DonDaLemon (Oct 1, 2021)

I think this thread should be renamed the Shart Stream.


----------



## Artificial Stupidity (Oct 1, 2021)

Uh oh stinky!
Ralph's total meltdown over him shitting himself is amazing.
 imagine doing a 24hr stream and the only clip people see is you shitting yourself.


----------



## TyrasGuard (Oct 1, 2021)

NoTouchThePoo said:


> Uh oh stinky!
> Ralph's total meltdown over him shitting himself is amazing.
> imagine doing a 24hr stream and the only clip people see is you shitting yourself.



I was about to say, Ralph's damage control is so bad that the best part of a 24hr stream is a five second clip where he sharted. His reaction to the shart probably did more damage than the incident itself.

Or as many lolcows tend to do, their own actions are more of a hinderance than any trolling can be.


----------



## Burd Turglar (Oct 1, 2021)

You guise are all being real jerks. Had he not adjusted his leg and NOT SHIT HIS PANTS, he would have ended up like this trad white wooman. 




You fake news farms faggots don't have any idea how hard it is to be the savior of the white race, sitting in front of a camera and turning into a physical potato whilst doing shitty trailer park drugs and drinking cheap whiskey.


----------



## Niggernerd (Oct 1, 2021)

Shitting shorts to own the farms


----------



## MeltyTW (Oct 1, 2021)

FM Bradley said:


> also * eat shit gunt *


little late on that



DonDaLemon said:


> I think this thread should be renamed the Shart Stream.


Sharting Sunrise


----------



## School Shooter (Oct 1, 2021)

Burd Turglar said:


> You fake news farms faggots don't have any idea how hard it is to be the savior of the white race, sitting in front of a camera and turning into a physical potato whilst doing shitty trailer park drugs and drinking cheap whiskey.



I'm all for saving the white race, but if Ralph is spearheading this I'm of the opinion we should sunset ourselves


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Oct 1, 2021)

The gunt blessed us with a bountiful harvest


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Oct 1, 2021)

There's light at the end said:


> The gunt blessed us with a bountiful harvest


Too bad he left most of it in his pants.


----------



## Kyle Larson (Oct 1, 2021)

I find it hilarious that Josh found himself at the epicenter of both of the biggest meltdowns of the year. It's fitting that they came with the passing of the torch from the Farms' old top cow to the newest top cow. I just hope he survives long enough to give us a decade of content.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Oct 1, 2021)

School Shooter said:


> I'm all for saving the white race, but if Ralph is spearheading this I'm of the opinion we should sunset ourselves


Don’t worry it’s his number 2 and 3 capos who will save the white race. Dingo and Rand. A southerner who can’t get a job outside of roofing and a drunk Australian who almost let his son drown at the water park.


----------



## Grandfather Spergle (Oct 2, 2021)

Tokolosh said:


> I've never seen an ass-blast cause this much ass-blastedness


Who runs sharter town? Ass-blaster runs sharter town!


----------



## Franky (Oct 2, 2021)

Him just going scorched earth on everyone who teases him about this just confirms it to me that he definitely shit his pants.


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 2, 2021)

Pill Cosby said:


> I managed to find a picture of Ralph's computer chair.
> View attachment 2586098


Really? This is what I found, the dildo is Pakistani flavoured, and halal certified.


----------



## Shibaru (Oct 2, 2021)

the fact he kept denying that he shit his pants tells me he definitely shit his pants.


----------



## Sam Losco (Oct 2, 2021)

Shibaru said:


> the fact he kept denying that he shit his pants tells me he definitely shit his pants.


Yeah if he could make money off it being real then why not roll with it being real? Like he contradicts himself. The fact that he's raging so much about it and denying it just tells me it's true and he's actually embarrassed about it.


----------



## Franz Joseph (Oct 2, 2021)

FM Bradley said:


> Current Model Gunt's overall personality may get him rape-shanked regardless of why he's there.


Ralph looks like he hasn't had a solid shit in well over a year, idc how desperate you are, noone is gonna buttfuck him in prison.


----------



## MeltyTW (Oct 2, 2021)

Franz Joseph said:


> Ralph looks like he hasn't had a solid shit in well over a year, idc how desperate you are, noone is gonna buttfuck him in prison.


He also got similarly defensive even when friends were making jokes about other people being buggered in jail  and not ralph with probably no knowledge its something people say about ralph, that's a scary thought to me a social group where you can become snake Satan who deserves to die and will be doxed and have your dead mom or child mocked because you said something that happened to be close to something said on a site that ralpulh also band you from reading up 9n. A fucking social minefield


----------



## Franz Joseph (Oct 2, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> He also got similarly defensive even when friends were making jokes about other people being buggered in jail  and not ralph with probably no knowledge its something people say about ralph, that's a scary thought to me a social group where you can become snake Satan who deserves to die and will be doxed and have your dead mom or child mocked because you said something that happened to be close to something said on a site that ralpulh also band you from reading up 9n. A fucking social minefield


If he were to get AIDS while serving time he would find some way to blame Josh for it.

"JOSH MOON AND HIS BROKE DICK GAVE ME AIDSSS!"


----------



## Very Clever Nickname (Oct 2, 2021)

Whoever smelt it, dealt it.


----------



## MeltyTW (Oct 2, 2021)

Franz Joseph said:


> If he were to get AIDS while serving time he would find some way to blame Josh for it.
> 
> "JOSH MOON AND HIS BROKE DICK GAVE ME AIDSSS!"


i wonder if hell remember he was supposed to spite trovo instead of shit himself and do nothing during that time or if that feud will go the way of zencast.


----------



## CDWLTY (Oct 2, 2021)

Aw, I missed the boat, didn't submit when this started. I am late and somewhat gay


Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> That French Bitcoin donation would be the exception. He had at least a 25k gain in Bitcoin which 12.5k is taxable income. Combine that with his income scattered throughout the year and he should be paying tax especially once he gets audited by the IRS for claiming all his makers mark expenses


You're making a jump assuming he didn't lose them.  Most all real-world people who got bitcoin as gifts didn't care enough to track it or keep their keys.  It's really something to see.  They don't know what it is, so they don't care enough to figure out how to take care of it, so it's lost to time......if they don't snap a pic of the keys for the group chat.

Thanks all for keeping this up to date.  I only just learned about the Corn joke, so that's finally something off my mind.


John Andrews Stan said:


> When I saw this on the front page, I was a little underwhelmed. My first reaction was “Slow news day, I guess.” I listened to it and it was disgusting but not a major event IMO. That’s what has made his turbo tard rage even funnier. And when he said it was “fake news,” I thought he meant someone on KF had doctored the audio to make that wet shit noise I could hear so clearly. But no, he claims there was no sound, no nothing there.
> 
> If this guy was TRYING to self-own, he couldn’t do it more effectively than he does naturally. It’s really rather remarkable.


It would actually be hilarious to doctor up totally obvious fakes, mono-fart audio.wav type garbage, but pretend we all believe it's totally real no matter what.  Would drive him even crazier.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 2, 2021)

Shibaru said:


> the fact he kept denying that he shit his pants tells me he definitely shit his pants.


The more times he denies shitting himself, the more shit is in his pants.


Sam Losco said:


> Yeah if he could make money off it being real then why not roll with it being real? Like he contradicts himself. The fact that he's raging so much about it and denying it just tells me it's true and he's actually embarrassed about it.


When I hear him raging on his show, what I hear is the angry fat boy inside of him, crying because all the other kids are making fun of him for being fat.  And shitting his pants.  He is neither young enough nor old enough, though, that he has any excuse.  Shitting himself because of his horrible diet of nothing but pills and cheap whiskey and horseface's cooking is entirely his own doing.


----------



## Scavenger (Oct 2, 2021)

Advice said:


> @Delicious Diversity thanks for the tip
> View attachment 2568487


Reminds me of this;








						Go to the bathroom now!
					

I can smell you shitting yourself!




					www.youtube.com


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 2, 2021)

Franz Joseph said:


> Ralph looks like he hasn't had a solid shit in well over a year, idc how desperate you are, noone is gonna buttfuck him in prison.


Unless he runs into Stagger Lee.


> "I'll stay here 'til Billy Dilly comes in, 'til time comes to pass
> And furthermore I'll fuck Billy in his motherfucking ass"
> Said Stagger Lee
> 
> ...


----------



## High Tea (Oct 2, 2021)

CDWLTY said:


> You're making a jump assuming he didn't lose them.  Most all real-world people who got bitcoin as gifts didn't care enough to track it or keep their keys.  It's really something to see.  They don't know what it is, so they don't care enough to figure out how to take care of it, so it's lost to time......if they don't snap a pic of the keys for the group chat.


He cashed it immediately https://kiwifarms.net/threads/gunt-...tcoin-0-5-btc-fbi-investigating-him-co.83328/


----------



## Shibaru (Oct 2, 2021)

Very Clever Nickname said:


> Whoever smelt it, dealt it.


Whoever found it, browned it.


----------



## Reaper King (Oct 2, 2021)

Shibaru said:


> Whoever found it, browned it.



Whoever hid it, shit it.


----------



## Calefactorite (Oct 2, 2021)

Scavenger said:


> Reminds me of this;
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						All I smell is poo
					

15 seconds that will go down in infamy...A snapshot into four peoples lives, at four in the morning, in an unassuming kitchen....Picture this:You try to fart...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## School Shooter (Oct 3, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> When I hear him raging on his show, what I hear is the angry fat boy inside of him, crying because all the other kids are making fun of him for being fat.


This latest rage from Ralph reminds me of Owen Benjamin. He went on a two week bender raging against Fuentes for a comment about not being big on bears. All it did was make him look like an emotional teenage girl. His fans told him to stop sperging and he banned them. Ralph is doing the exact same thing with Rekeita. 

Imagine having that many emotional problems as an almost 40 year old man. It truly is pathetic, but thank you Ethan. I do so love making fun of you. You truly are retarded.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Oct 3, 2021)

The thing is, at least teenage girls can blame their hormones. Ethan Ralph cries like a little bitch over EVERYTHING. What’s his excuse — he’s on a diet? As if.



AnOminous said:


> When I hear him raging on his show, what I hear is the angry fat boy inside of him, crying because all the other kids are making fun of him for being fat. And shitting his pants.



He, like MovieBob, has never recovered from being the bullied gay kid at school. (Lol I typed “fat” and it autocorrected to gay. It stays.) That’s also why he’ll never be faithful to anyone— he knows he’s fucking gross and can’t afford to turn down anyone whose standards are low enough to touch him. He knows this about himself but still goes around knocking up whoever will accept his loads. Fucking retarded asshole is worse than his own father.


----------



## Savage Randy (Oct 3, 2021)

The amount of doubling down on this is amazing.  If it were me I'd laugh along with everyone. It is sort of funny.  

This reminds me of the john Melendez approach to getting mocked.  Call out Artie for being an addict and fat. Call out cumia for pocks on his face. No gentle jabs he just whips out a chainsaw and goes for the throat.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 3, 2021)

Savage Randy said:


> The amount of doubling down on this is amazing.  If it were me I'd laugh along with everyone. It is sort of funny.
> 
> This reminds me of the john Melendez approach to getting mocked.  Call out Artie for being an addict and fat. Call out cumia for pocks on his face. No gentle jabs he just whips out a chainsaw and goes for the throat.


I'm pretty sure Artie can cope with an even bigger loser than himself calling him an addict and fat, two things he's entirely aware of and jokes about himself.  Stuttering John kind of does have one thing in common with the Gunt, though.  Both of them have a microscopic fragment of the audience they used to have because they can't stop burning bridges with absolutely anyone who tries to do them good.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Oct 3, 2021)

Savage Randy said:


> This reminds me of the john Melendez approach to getting mocked.  Call out Artie for being an addict and fat. Call out cumia for pocks on his face. No gentle jabs he just whips out a chainsaw and goes for the throat.


The Killstream/right-wing e-celeb drama is just Real Housewives with fat ugly incels, much less money and much less at stake. Ralph actually reminds me most of one of the (former) Real Housewives, Kelly Dodd. She would immediately go for the jugular and throw the most intensely personal shit about a person’s children, marriage, appearance, start yelling and calling people fucking cunts across crowded restaurants in front of kids. Low class who thought being vicious was badass and got fired for it.


----------



## Savage Randy (Oct 4, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> I'm pretty sure Artie can cope with an even bigger loser than himself calling him an addict and fat, two things he's entirely aware of and jokes about himself.  Stuttering John kind of does have one thing in common with the Gunt, though.  Both of them have a microscopic fragment of the audience they used to have because they can't stop burning bridges with absolutely anyone who tries to do them good.


Very true.  I did fail to mention how both he and Stuttering John go full on scorched earth.  And vaguely boast incredible claims and accusations.


----------



## Terrorist (Oct 5, 2021)

Have we considered that it could’ve been a queef?


----------



## Goyslop Muncher (Oct 5, 2021)

Terrorist said:


> Have we considered that it could’ve been a queef?


what is it called when a front gunt queefs? a gueef?


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 8, 2021)

Wrote this in the Faith thread but it's really a shartpost.



AltisticRight said:


> Anyhow, the pig talked about how he repressed his troooo feelz towards Rekieta, which brought us the second harvest, pretty much.


There are really only two ways to interpret that dipshit hick rant of Ralph. 

EITHER he is lying about that now and is genuinely gunted out that Nick "turned" on him with an absolutely harmless joke about a fart (when Nick apparently did not believe what we all know now that is that he actually shat himself in public).  OR he is a spineless cuck who will suck up to anyone who is remotely useful to him even if he hates them, even seeking free legal advice from them.

And in either of those cases, he is an utter fuckup who blew attorney/client privilege and made it so Nick can be subpoenaed for anything relating to the discussions in the PMs he made public and, possibly, ANYTHING AT ALL they discussed, ever.  And he did this in an ongoing criminal case where he's facing time as a repeat convict.

Ralph is approaching the level of being a career criminal.  Too bad he's white or if a cop ever had it with his pig shit and beat him to death, we might have statues of him.


----------



## AltisticRight (Oct 8, 2021)

AnOminous said:


> Ralph is approaching the level of being a career criminal. Too bad he's white or if a cop ever had it with his pig shit and beat him to death, we might have statues of him.


He constantly brags about being a "career criminal", larping as some autistic fat mafia boss and claiming he knows the courtroom better than a lawyer which to anyone with a brain isn't exactly something to be proud about.

That statue will be a total 6'' when put on a 3'' pedestal.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Oct 10, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> He constantly brags about being a "career criminal", larping as some autistic fat mafia boss and claiming he knows the courtroom better than a lawyer which to anyone with a brain isn't exactly something to be proud about.


This is pure wigger shit. Just like the countless rappers who have styled themselves like mobsters, Tony Montana, et al except those guys actually made bank and got mad pussy. Ethan Ralph makes less than minimum wage and can’t even get a Richmond 4.


----------



## Terrorist (Oct 11, 2021)

Most insane part was when Ralph said he's not concerned about going back to jail because all the hardened criminals during his first stay really respected him for running a shitty internet radio show and wanted to become a part of it. That was on a whole nother level, like one of Gothic King Cobra's delusions:




It's kinda funny when I watch a Seattle Seahawks game and hear someone shout, "That's the team Ethan Ralph lost money to feed his demon spawn on! Josh Moon is a pedophile!"


----------



## SargonF00t (Oct 11, 2021)

Terrorist said:


> Most insane part was when Ralph said he's not concerned about going back to jail because all the hardened criminals during his first stay really respected him for running a shitty internet radio show and wanted to become a part of it. That was on a whole nother level, like one of Gothic King Cobra's delusions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ralph also said he had a big mouth and some speculated he may also have a loose anus.


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Oct 11, 2021)

SargonF00t said:


> Ralph also said he had a big mouth and some speculated he may also have a loose anus.


He’s also fat and a lot of black men do like big bitches so I guess he’s got a lot going for him in terms of prison boyfriends. It is still sad that his man tits are bigger than his own ass though.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 11, 2021)

SargonF00t said:


> Ralph also said he had a big mouth and some speculated he may also have a loose anus.


That would explain his fecal incontinence, if it weren't already adequately explained by being piledriven by Ronnie before he chucked him into a dumpster where he survived on discarded hamburgers until adulthood, a taste he retains to this day.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Oct 11, 2021)

GayestFurryTrash said:


> It is still sad that his man tits are bigger than his own ass though.


Both are bigger than his paramour’s tits and ass, too. Not surprised Ralph is into little boy bodies, but the horse face fetish was a bit of a surprise.


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Oct 11, 2021)

John Andrews Stan said:


> Both are bigger than his paramour’s tits and ass, too. Not surprised Ralph is into little boy bodies, but the horse face fetish was a bit of a surprise.


I bet he has her put on a Nora mask during sex, if shoving thumbs in buttholes can still be called sex that is.


----------

